# News & Current Events > Individual Rights Violations: Case Studies >  SWAT drops Flash grenade in toddler play pen - Sheriff blames "domestic terrorist"

## XNavyNuke

Child burned by distraction device during raid




> "The person I blame in this whole thing is the person selling the drugs," (Habersham County Sheriff Joey ) Terrell said. "Wanis Thonetheva, that's the person I blame in all this. They are no better than a domestic terrorist, because they don't care about families - they didn't care about the family, the children living in that household - to be selling dope out of it, to be selling methamphetamine out of it. All they care about is making money.
> 
> "They don't care about what it does to families," Terrell said. "It's domestic terrorism and I think we should treat them as such. I don't know where we can go with that, but that's my feelings on it. It just makes me so angry! I get so mad that they don't care about what they do, they don't care about the families or the people they're selling to."
> 
> The child, born in October 2012, suffered burns to his right side. The pillow the child was lying on was burned, and the device created a hole in the plastic side of the Pack N Play.


Ahh. Saving us from the drug war.

XNN

----------


## Kotin

great way to shift blame you negligent $#@!s. 

and awesome to be so loftily throwing around the word "domestic terrorist" when in fact the only terrorist described in this scene is "law enforcement" officers who flashbanged a $#@!ing child. all you in law enforcement who partake in such activity and condone it through silence deserve to rot in a small cage for the rest of your lives.

----------


## aGameOfThrones

Is like he is talking about cops, but he will tell you he's not.

----------


## JK/SEA

women and children first has taken on a new meaning....

----------


## Occam's Banana

> "They don't care about what it does to families," Terrell said. "It's  domestic terrorism and I think we should treat them as such. I don't  know where we can go with that, but that's my feelings on it. It just  makes me so angry! I get so mad that they don't care about what they do,  they don't care about the families or the people they're selling to."


Jesus! Someone just put a Ceti eel in this $#@!'s ear, already ...

----------


## Root

> women and children first has taken on a new meaning....


Ouch

----------


## Danke

The child has no one to blame but himself.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The child has no one to blame but himself.


The child grenaded herself.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> "The person I blame in this whole thing is the person selling the drugs," (Habersham County Sheriff Joey ) Terrell said. "Wanis Thonetheva, that's the person I blame in all this. They are no better than a domestic terrorist, because they don't care about families - they didn't care about the family, the children living in that household - to be selling dope out of it, to be selling methamphetamine out of it. All they care about is making money.
> 
> "They don't care about what it does to families," Terrell said. "It's domestic terrorism and I think we should treat them as such. I don't know where we can go with that, but that's my feelings on it. It just makes me so angry! I get so mad that they don't care about what they do, they don't care about the families or the people they're selling to."
> 
> The child, born in October 2012, suffered burns to his right side. The pillow the child was lying on was burned, and the device created a hole in the plastic side of the Pack N Play.


Except when they are not.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...girl+SWAT+raid

----------


## phill4paul

And just like in the War on Terrorism there will be collateral damage. It is a given and condoned. Nothing new to see here.

----------


## acptulsa

And what's more, because police have been known to do this stuff to the wrong house, where all occupants are innocent and law abiding, anyone who lives in any city, municipality or jurisdiction with any police at all are domestic terrorists.  Since police _will_ go off, and since police often _don't_ know how to find an address, and since judges _will_ give rubber stamp warrants any time any perp tries to get his or her sentence reduced by narcing on anyone whose name and address he or she can remember, any parent who tries to raise a child in the jurisdiction of any police department at all is an al-Qaeda-level terrorist of the first order bringing this on themselves and their children.

----------


## pcosmar

So what was the drug haul from these dangerous terrorists..?

I see  no mention of any drugs being found.

Only that an anonymous snitch said he bought drugs there.

I have heard that before.

----------


## ghengis86

> So what was the drug haul from these dangerous terrorists..?
> 
> I see  no mention of any drugs being found.
> 
> Only that an anonymous snitch said he bought drugs there.
> 
> I have heard that before.


I believe the term is "SWATing".  No better way to get back at someone than to send a bunch of mouth breathers with itchy trigger fingers and blanket immunity to do your dirty work.

----------


## Cleaner44

Isn't it ironic...

----------


## tod evans

War on us......

----------


## JK/SEA

i'd like to hear the childs comment after being told why the scars are there...where did they come from...

----------


## William Tell

> Isn't it ironic...


Toto, I don't think we're in April anymore...

----------


## mrsat_98

> War on us......


Drug War, No child left behind !!!!

----------


## William Tell

> Drug War, No child left behind !!!!

----------


## William Tell



----------


## bunklocoempire

> "The person I blame in this whole thing is the person selling the drugs," (Habersham County Sheriff Joey ) Terrell said. "Wanis Thonetheva, that's the person I blame in all this. They are no better than a domestic terrorist, because they don't care about families - they didn't care about the family, the children living in that household - to be selling dope out of it, to be selling methamphetamine out of it. *All they care about is making money.
> *
>  "They don't care about what it does to families," Terrell said. "It's domestic terrorism and I think we should treat them as such. I don't know where we can go with that, but that's my feelings on it. It just makes me so angry! I get so mad that they don't care about what they do, they don't care about the families or the people they're selling to."
> 
>  The child, born in October 2012, suffered burns to his right side. The pillow the child was lying on was burned, and the device created a hole in the plastic side of the Pack N Play.


Good Lord.  Well, when destroying lives pays on both ends... 

Does. not. compute.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Distraction Device...

I guess a bullet is now a "compliance apparatus".

----------


## Henry Rogue

War on babies.

----------


## WM_in_MO

That was last month, May is "$#@! you" month



> Isn't it ironic...

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> great way to shift blame you negligent $#@!s. 
> 
> and awesome to be so loftily throwing around the word "domestic terrorist" when in fact the only terrorist described in this scene is "law enforcement" officers who flashbanged a $#@!ing child. all you in law enforcement who partake in such activity and condone it through silence deserve to rot in a small cage for the rest of your lives.


+1, almost took the words right outta my mouth.

----------


## rambone

More info:  

*SWAT team throws concussion grenade into baby playpen during no-knock raid | Police State USA*

----------


## Occam's Banana

"See what you made us do?" - Officer Friendly




> More info:  
> 
> *SWAT team throws concussion grenade into baby playpen during no-knock raid | Police State USA*

----------


## Anti Federalist

I have become pretty jaded...and I know many people here have become so as well.

But I teared up when I saw that...

$#@! me, how much *more*?

*sigh*

I guess the answer is, when *I* am prepared to do for an unknown stranger's child, the same thing I would do if it was *mine*.




> More info:  
> 
> *SWAT team throws concussion grenade into baby playpen during no-knock raid | Police State USA*

----------


## Danke

> I have become pretty jaded...and I know many people here have become so as well.
> 
> But I teared up when I saw that...
> 
> $#@! me, how much *more*?
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> I guess the answer is, when *I* am prepared to do for an unknown stranger's child, the same thing I would do if it was *mine*.


I know your discussed. But look at what they are currently doing in North Korea as we stand by.  The history of Stalin is happening right now in our times.  People back then were starved because state policies.  We are becoming that too as we sit here.


Guys like Zippyjuan tell us all is OK. WTF. It is not OK.  Look at who we lock up.  We are number 1 in detention,  I know I'm preaching to the choir.

----------


## Mani

> Distraction Device...
> 
> I guess a bullet is now a "compliance apparatus".


I was waiting for someone to comment on that.  Distraction device.  WTF!

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> More info:  
> 
> *SWAT team throws concussion grenade into baby playpen during no-knock raid | Police State USA*


$#@!ing $#@!s.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> “The cops threw that grenade in the door without looking first and it landed right in the playpen and exploded on his pillow right in his face.”
> 
> The sleeping baby received the blast of to concussion grenade directly in the chest and face.  *He received serious, disfiguring burns and is now in a coma.*  The blast scorched a 2-foot hole in the playpen.





> *“The door that we entered was the door that we bought dope out of – that’s why entered at that door,” Terrell said. “Our team went by the book. Given the same scenario, we’ll do the same thing again. I stand behind what our team did.”*


..

----------


## Cissy

> So what was the drug haul from these dangerous terrorists..?
> 
> I see  no mention of any drugs being found.
> 
> Only that an anonymous snitch said he bought drugs there.
> 
> I have heard that before.


Reported for using facts and logic.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

This should be front page.

The ramifications of this incident are many and ought be promoted. Many times folks get weak hearted, they know these things happen far more routinely and devastatingly  overseas but here it is in "the homeland."

I would very much like those who attempt to justify my robbery to justify this baby's blindness (this hasn't been reported, but I'd guarantee it) and coma.

There are many.

And the same to those who attempt to justify the drug war after given the pages of logic they are afforded.

Is it worth it? And that goes to both groups. This baby was lucky (I guess....) not to have an arm blown off or to have died instantaneously. But it's right, right? Mistakes happen. Where are your good cops to denounce a blinded, comatose baby? They're writing tickets, that's where. They're beating people. They're killing people.

What will it possibly take for you to wake the $#@! up? The trains were more subtle.

I speak til I'm tired and provide documented case after case and what remains? Your indoctrinated obligatory senses! Your posting of propaganda, distortions, and lies.

Empire here or overseas it appears you superficially care but you are the sort of evil that justifies this very incidence.

----------


## Mani

> This should be front page.
> 
> The ramifications of this incident are many and ought be promoted. Many times folks get weak hearted, they know these things happen far more routinely and devastatingly  overseas but here it is in "the homeland."
> 
> I would very much like those who attempt to justify my robbery to justify this baby's blindness (this hasn't been reported, but I'd guarantee it) and coma.
> 
> There are many.
> 
> And the same to those who attempt to justify the drug war after given the pages of logic they are afforded.
> ...


Cops threw a grenade in a baby's playpen, blew up part of his face and put him in a coma.

And they said they would do it again.

If that doesn't move you to action about police brutality.....Then this country is so beyond $#@!ed.  So FUBAR it's not even funny.

----------


## Occam's Banana

The mighty Will Grigg weighs in:

*A Country Where Police Burn Infants in Their Cribs*
http://www.lewrockwell.com/lrc-blog/...n-their-cribs/
_William Norman Grigg (30 May 2014)_

I stand behind what our team did, insists Habersham County, George Sheriff Joey Terrell,  referring to a 3:00 a.m. no-knock SWAT raid in which a 19-month-old  child was severely burned by a flash-bang grenade. Theres nothing to  investigate, theres nothing to look at, continued the sheriff,  relaying the conclusions of the County DAs office and the Georgia  Bureau of Investigation. Bad things can happen. Thats just the world  we live in.

If anyone is to blame, Terrell maintains, it was the alleged drug  dealers who had supposedly sold drugs to a cooperating informant. His  pious outrage overcoming his syntax, the sheriff characterized the  suspects as people who want to do the domestic terrorism and sell dope  and make the money. While emitting all of the expected sympathetic  noises regarding the child  whose face and chest were ripped apart by  the grenade that was tossed into his crib  the sheriff clearly regards  the Stormtroopers who raided the house as the primary victims.

The officer who threw the grenade is basically upside down, relates  the sheriff. Hes gone and talked to his pastor, trying to get some  counseling and some debriefing just to help him get through what has  happened. If the pastor is a man of God, rather than an agent of  Leviathan, he will call that officer to repentance.

Special Response Team  leader Matt Wurtz was also devastated by the incident, Terrell  observed, but in a trembling voice expressed his determination to  continue kicking in doors at 3:00 a.m. because children are getting  involved in situations they dont need to be.

Thats right: The on-site commander who nearly burned a child to  death in a raid the likes of which the Gestapo might have regarded  excessive did it *For The Children*.

Sheriff Terrell likewise remains committed to pursuing the path of righteousness:

Were called for a purpose. The members of this team want to be  here Were getting more and more information about children, 14-15  years of age, getting into methamphetamine. Who is going to stand up for  them? Who is going to do the right thing? We are! We are! And we are  not going to stop what we do.

One wonders if the information to which Sheriff Terrell refers is  as reliable as that provided by the confidential informant who told  police that there were no children at the home prior to the SWAT raid.

Alecia Phonesavanh, the mother of the infant who was severely burned  and nearly murdered by Terrells ministering angels of divine justice,  was visiting her sister-in-law when the raid took place.

Everyones sleeping, Phonesavanh told WSB news.  Theres a loud bang and a bright light. The cops threw that grenade in  the door without looking first, and it landed right in the playpen and  exploded on his pillow right in his face.

While emphasizing the emotional wounds suffered by his gallant  minions, Terrell pointedly sought to minimize the injury inflicted on  the infant, who was placed in an induced coma: I dont think [the  burns] cover a significant amount of the face or the chest, the sheriff  insisted. The journalists who saw photos of the baby offered a very  different assessment:  WSB decided not to share most of the photos  because of the graphic nature of the childs injuries.

Like many, if not most, of the people who follow his morally  irredeemable profession, Sheriff Terrell has mastered the art of  inverted self-pity, as taught to German Stormtroopers by Heinrich  Himmler.

What stuck in the minds of these men who had become murderers was  simply the notion of being involved in something historic, grandiose,  unique (a great task that occurs once in two thousand years), which  must therefore be difficult to bear, observed Hannah Arendt in her book  _Eichmann in Jerusalem_. Hence the problem was how to overcome  not so much their conscience as the animal pity by which all normal men  are affected in the presence of physical suffering. The trick used by  Himmler  who apparently was rather strongly afflicted by these  instinctive reactions himself  was very simple and probably very  effective; it consisted in turning these instincts around, as it were,  in directing them toward the self. So that instead of saying: What  horrible things I did to people!, the murderers would be able to say:  What horrible things I had to watch in the pursuance of my duties, how  heavily the task weighed upon my shoulders!

An isolated incident is an anomaly; two of its kind may be construed  as a coincidence; when three or more occur, were confronted with a  pattern. This is at least the third episode in which a SWAT team has  burned a child during a night-time raid.

The most tragic episode of the kind was the murder, by SWAT team, of 7-year-old Detroit resident Aiyana Jones. Aiyana was burned by a flash-bang grenade and then shot in the head by SWAT operative  and reality TV star  Joseph Weekley on May 17, 2010.  The midnight raid, which was carried out to arrest a homicide suspect  who could easily have been arrested by conventional means the following  morning, was staged for the benefit of a camera crew from the A&E  cable network. The telegenic assault was carried out despite warnings  from neighbors that children were present in the home  something that  should have been obvious on account of the toys scattered in the front  yard.

A pre-dawn raid in Billings, Montana on October 9, 2012 resulted in severe burns to a 12-year-old child   after one of the raiders hurled a flash-bang grenade through the  windows of her upstairs bedroom. Her father, who went to answer the  door, dodged another that blew the nails out of the drywall and left a  large bowl-shaped dent in the wall, reported the Missoulian  newspaper.

This assault was staged by a SWAT team attached to the City-County  Special Investigations Unit (CCIU) in Billings, Montana. Like Sheriff  Terrell. Billings Police Chief Rich St. John insists that the assault on  the home was carried out because of hard evidence that a meth lab  existed on the premises. Praise be to all that is holy, that evidence  was just as defective as the intelligence offered to Sheriff Terrell  by his cooperating informant in Georgia  but one wonders why anyone  possessed of a particle of tactical intelligence would hurl incendiary  devices into a building that supposedly contains a lab filled with  volatile chemicals.

Just like the officials responsible for the burning of the child in  Habersham County and the murder of Aiyana Jones, Chief St. John claims  that the CCIU had hard evidence insisted that his investigators simply  didnt know there were two children living on the targeted premises   not that this fact would necessarily have dictated restraint on the part  of the home invasion squad.

We generally do not introduce these disorienting devices when  [children] are present, St. John said regarding the flash-bang grenades  used in the raid. This would mean, of course, that there are situations  in which his agency uses incendiary rounds in the presence of children.

No arrests were made, and no charges were filed. Jackie Fasching,  mother of the injured child, correctly points out that criminal charges  should have been filed against the state-employed Berserkers who  attacked her sleeping daughter. But accountability for criminal acts  committed in the name of the State simply doesnt exist in the American _Soyuz_, a country in which police kick in doors at 3:00 a.m. and burn infants in their cribs.

Copyright © 2014 by LewRockwell.com. Permission to reprint in whole or  in part is gladly granted, provided full credit and a live link are  provided.

----------


## Uriel999

I think a good project online would be for a website to get all these news stories about cop abuse...and then provide the home addresses of them.

----------


## green73

I was just going to moan that Drudge hasn't covered this. But I see in the last few minutes a link has gone up. Not to PSUSA or Grigg sadly...

http://atlanta.cbslocal.com/2014/05/...g-police-raid/

----------


## Inkblots

> I was just going to moan that Drudge hasn't covered this. But I see in the last few minutes a link has gone up. Not to PSUSA or Grigg sadly...
> 
> http://atlanta.cbslocal.com/2014/05/...g-police-raid/


Quote from that article: "The child is now being treated at Grady hospital and has a 50 percent chance of survival."

There's a strong chance they've murdered this baby.  If he survives, he'll be disfigured for life.

God will judge these officers.  I hope they know that.

----------


## Lucille

Those cops should do the honorable thing and kill themselves.




> The child’s parents have contacted the GBI but were told no further investigation was needed.


Someone please tell me there is rioting in the streets over this.




> UPDATE: Commenter sarcasmic points out that the Daily Mail reports it was unclear whether drugs were found in the house—which strongly suggests that they weren't.


The family needs donations:  http://www.gofundme.com/9mih84

----------


## donnay

Words fail me...that poor child.  I will pray for this child and I pray that that picture goes viral!


ETA:

I cannot get this creep of a Sheriff's remarks out of my mine.  His total disregard for humanity is so apparent.  This Sheriff needs to be arrested!!!!  Disgusting piece of filth.   




> Habersham County Sheriff Joey Terrell says this is exactly how he wants his raiders to perform, and has no qualms about performing identical raids on residents in his county in the future.
> 
> “The door that we entered was the door that we bought dope out of – that’s why entered at that door,” Terrell said. “Our team went by the book. Given the same scenario, we’ll do the same thing again. I stand behind what our team did.”

----------


## Anti Federalist

But accountability for criminal acts committed in the name of the State simply doesn’t exist in the American Soyuz, a country in which police kick in doors at 3:00 a.m. and burn infants in their cribs.

*But accountability for criminal acts committed in the name of the State simply doesn’t exist in the American Soyuz, a country in which police kick in doors at 3:00 a.m. and burn infants in their cribs.*

*But accountability for criminal acts committed in the name of the State simply doesn’t exist in the American Soyuz, a country in which police kick in doors at 3:00 a.m. and burn infants in their cribs.*

----------


## tod evans

Didn't you read the press release AF?

These heroes *had* to burn that baby in order to save the children....

They're proud of their behavior and intend to repeat it as often as possible...

----------


## limequat

To top it all off...it was the cops who bought the drugs.  It takes two to "deal drugs", a seller and a motherfucking buyer.

----------


## limequat

I put this up on IMGUR.  If you're signed up, please up-vote.  If not please sign up THEN upvote.

http://imgur.com/g/memes/yP6SdeY

----------


## limequat

Here's the version with no text

http://imgur.com/kMpa2n0

----------


## Lucille

Balko:  http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/t...flash-grenade/




> Sheriff Terrell says the suspects are dangerous drug dealers who are known to be armed. Hence, the SWAT team, the no-knock raid and the flash grenade. I’ve yet to see any indication that drugs were found, which usually (but not always) means that the police didn’t find any. Frequently in cases where a raid goes wrong, police tend to be quick to point out what they found to justify their actions. (The police did apparently make an arrest.)
> [...]
> Here’s the problem: If your drug cops conduct a raid that ends up putting a child in the hospital with critical burns, and they did nothing that violates your department’s policy, _then there’s something wrong with your policy_.
> [...]
> There are some very limited circumstances where flashbangs may be appropriate in domestic policing, such as when a fugitive has barricaded himself in a building, or during a hostage situation where lives are at immediate risk. Using them for drug raids is reckless, dangerous, and unnecessarily jeopardizes the safety and constitutional rights of citizens in the name of preventing other citizens from getting high.
> 
> Of course, that’s also a pretty good description of the drug war in general.


It's long so click on over and give Balko some hits.

----------


## coastie

Lucky they didn't get to the baby earlier, I guess.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Didn't you read the press release AF?
> 
> These heroes *had* to burn that baby in order to save the children....
> 
> They're proud of their behavior and intend to repeat it as often as possible...


If there is any justice on earth or in heaven, there *will* be a reckoning.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> *The trick used by Himmler — who apparently was rather strongly afflicted by these instinctive reactions himself — was very simple and probably very effective; it consisted in turning these instincts around, as it were, in directing them toward the self. So that instead of saying: What horrible things I did to people!, the murderers would be able to say: What horrible things I had to watch in the pursuance of my duties, how heavily the task weighed upon my shoulders!”*


"You see what you awful people made me do???" - Officer Friendly.

----------


## Anti Federalist

From Balko:



Several years ago, CNN ran a special report about three FBI agents who suffered severe injuries when a defective flashbang prematurely detonated in an SUV.  The article focused on the agents’ injuries and on the company that made the defective device. 

Missing from the piece, however, was one critical bit of information: The device that caused the injuries to those agents is used by American police against American citizens every day of the year. 

Worse yet, it’s primarily used during the service of drug warrants. 

*Which means it’s used not only to enforce laws against nonviolent, consensual activity, but it’s used against people who are still merely suspects. When a police forces uses a flashbang in this way, it is intentionally inflicting injury on someone who not only has yet to be convicted of a crime, in most cases the person has yet to even be charged — and of course anyone else who happens to be in the home at the time.*

----------


## nobody's_hero

From Sam Moore, the Tea Party candidate with libertarian backing who was recently ousted by the establishment:





> Law enforcement recently hit a sleeping baby with a grenade. This happened here, in the state of Georgia. Unfortunately, this is just one of many innocent lives taken or impacted by no-knock warrants in our State.
> 
>  Had it had been in effect, the bill I sponsored to halt no-knock warrants in Georgia (H.B. 1046) would have prevented this exact incident. It was never even assigned to a committee.
> 
>  Until we end this practice in Georgia, other innocent lives will be lost or changed forever. If this is not the America you want to live in, demand that Georgia outlaws military-style maneuvers on it's own citizens. Demand that Georgia stops allowing no-knock warrants.


As some of you know, Sam was bludgeoned to political death with propaganda regarding his bill to reform loitering laws in Georgia, when the establishment decried the law as giving 'free-roam to child molesters', knowing full-well that was not the intent of the law, and offering no amendments to 'protect the children' but rather ridiculing the author of the bill because he beat the establishment's chosen candidate in a special election earlier this year. Thank God the GA GOP got rid of 'crazies' like Sam Moore and Dr. Paul Broun in the primary. /sarcasm

So, who was gonna protect this child, again?

The GOP, and perhaps some here, want candidates to be well-polished, well-versed, and well-representative of the cause. That's nice and all, but that's just the icing on the cake. The cake is what they stand fornot how graceful or eloquent they are while standing.

----------


## Lucille

When Drug Warriors Burn a Baby, Who's the Terrorist?
http://reason.com/blog/2014/05/30/wh...-baby-whos-the




> ...It makes me angry too, but in a different way. It makes me angry that Terrell thinks violence is an appropriate response to consensual transactions in which someone exchanges methamphetamine for money (provided that person is not a pharmacist and his customer is not a patient with a prescription). It makes me angry that Terrell sees nothing wrong with sending a heavily armed SWAT team into an alleged meth dealer's home in the middle of the night, which inevitably endangers not only the dealer but anyone else who happens to be there. In Terrell's mind, that is not an act of aggression. It was Wanis Thonetheva who attacked first by agreeing to sell speed to people who wanted it. Hence Thonetheva is a "domestic terrorist," harming an innocent child because all he cares about is making money.
> 
> Terrorists, of course, are usually motivated by politics rather than greed. And it was not Thonetheva who sent Alecia Phonesavanh's 19-month-old son, Bounkham, to the hospital with severe burns. One of Terrell's deputies did that, in service of a political ideology that says people may not alter their consciousness in ways that are not approved by the government. "He is in a medically induced coma and he is paralyzed," Phonesavanh told WSB-TV, the ABC affiliate in Atlanta. "I hope he's not going to remember this. I know his sisters, his mommy, and his daddy will never forget this. Our kids have been through enough this year. This is just more trauma that they didn't need, and I just wish there was something better I could do to make it better for him. Wrong place, wrong time."
> 
> That place is America, and that time is a period during which police believe it is their duty to launch military-style assaults on civilians who sell politically incorrect drugs, knowing full well that there is bound to be "collateral damage" like this from time to time. After Bounkham recovers from the injuries inflicted by his government and becomes old enough to ask what happened that night, is there any explanation that will make sense to him?

----------


## Anti Federalist

•The family of seven-year-old Aiyana Jones claims that the flash grenade a SWAT officer tossed into her bedroom during a 2010 raid ignited a blanket, which then set the child on fire. 

She didn’t suffer long. 

*Seconds later, a member of the SWAT team shot her dead.*

----------


## TonySutton

> Thonetheva faces no weapons charge in this week's incident, and as for drugs, Terrell said officers found only residue in the home.


http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/30/us/geo...ade-drug-raid/

----------


## Anti Federalist

From Balko:



A few courts have found flashbangs excessive when used in some circumstances. The U.S. Court of Appeals for the Ninth Circuit ruled in 2004 that police violated a suspects Fourth Amendment rights when they blindly tossed a flash grenade into a house despite having no idea who was inside. But the same court also ruled that even though the officers violated the suspects rights, they were protected by qualified immunity. 

Dont look for much help from politicians, either. In my book, I write about how New York Sen. Chuck Schumer  the same guy who wants to protect us from the threat of caffeine and alcohol slushes  once blithely dismissed the threat posed by blindly tossing explosive devices into peoples homes.

During congressional hearings on the Branch Davidian raid, Rep. Charles Schumer (D-N.Y.) asked Dick DeGuerin, an attorney for David Koresh, if the Branch Davidians had stockpiled grenades. DeGuerin responded that the only grenades he had seen were thrown by BATF agents. 

*Schumer later derisively dismissed the idea that flash grenades were harmful. Mr. DeGuerin said flashbangers can kill, injure, maim, Shcumer said. Anyone who knows anything about these things knows they cant. Schumer went on to win a U.S. Senate seat in 1998, meaning that when New York City resident Alberta Spruill died from the effects of a flash grenade in 2003, she was one of Schumers constituents.*

----------


## phill4paul

“Bad things can happen. That’s just the world we live in.”

  “Bad things can happen. That’s just the world we live in.”

  “Bad things can happen. That’s just the world we live in.”

----------


## Danke

OK, that's it, I'm turning off the Internets.  This $#@! is making me upset.  And I don't have a dog to kick.

----------


## Warlord

ABC News has picked this up.  The sheriff is an $#@!

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headline...ing-drug-raid/

----------


## Anti Federalist

And a new meme is born.


*"Anyone who knows anything about these (flash bangs) things knows they can’t. (Injure kill or maim)" - Chuck Schumer, Waco Congressional investigation hearings.*

----------


## Anti Federalist

And a new meme is born.


*"Anyone who knows anything about these (flash bangs) things knows they cant. (Injure kill or maim)" - Chuck Schumer, Waco Congressional investigation hearings.*

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Lord have mercy   May these horrible thugs spend eternity in torment and suffering.

----------


## Danke

> And a new meme is born.
> 
> 
> *"Anyone who knows anything about these (flash bangs) things knows they can’t. (Injure kill or maim)" - Chuck Schumer, Waco Congressional investigation hearings.*

----------


## Anti Federalist



----------


## tod evans

> OK, that's it, I'm turning off the Internets.  This $#@! is making me upset.  And I don't have a dog to kick.


It's run over a cop week.........

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...ural-time-warp

----------


## ghengis86

I can't look at that poor child; I don't think I'll be able to eat dinner tonight. Lord have mercy if that was my child...I'd most likely, never mind...

----------


## JK/SEA

i predict the kid will live, wounds healed, then at the age of 15-16 he gets another SWAT visit, only this time they kill him.

----------


## Root

$#@!. Tears. $#@!ing pigs.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> ABC News has picked this up.  The sheriff is an $#@!
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headline...ing-drug-raid/


....




> Someone please tell me there is rioting in the streets over this.
> 
> The family needs donations:  http://www.gofundme.com/9mih84


No, no riots, or protests, or upset, or even a bump in the road.

That only happens when some idiot police oversight commissioner from small town New Hampshire says *"The N Word"* in a barroom.

*That* gets _Boobus_ off his fat ass, jumping up and down to hysterically prove how much of an anti-racist he is.

Cops blowing the face off an infant in his crib for $#@!ing *nothing*?

Meh.

"They were drug heads...probably (looks over his shoulder) ******s anyways". 

USA
USA
USA

ETA - Donated. 

$50 

I don't know these people at all but it can't possibly hurt.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> ....
> 
> 
> 
> No, no riots, or protests, or upset, or even a bump in the road.
> 
> That only happens when some idiot police oversight commissioner from small town New Hampshire says *"The N Word"* in a barroom.
> 
> *That* gets _Boobus_ off his fat ass, jumping up and down to hysterically prove how much of an anti-racist he is.
> ...


Your Speechcrime is reported.

----------


## JK/SEA

well, if the boy dies, we'll see if THAT gets any attention on The Huntley-Brinkley Report.

----------


## satchelmcqueen

id have to say if they did this to my innocent child, id have to go $#@! them up.

----------


## phill4paul

It might be time...........

http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/30/us/geo...ade-drug-raid/




> *SWAT team threatened after grenade injures toddler in drug raid*
> 
>   Members of a northeast Georgia SWAT team are "devastated" after a drug raid in which a flash-bang grenade landed in a 1-year-old's playpen, seriously injuring the child, the Habersham County sheriff said Friday.
> 
>   The police officers involved have been called baby killers and received threats following the incident, Sheriff Joey Terrell said.
> 
>    "*All I can say is pray* for the baby, his family and *for* *us*," he told CNN.


  Sorry, can't bring myself to do that. You reap what you sow.

  “Bad things can happen. That’s just the world we live in.”

----------


## phill4paul

http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/30/us/geo...ade-drug-raid/




> Thonetheva could also be charged in connection with the baby's injuries.


  See there. The cops didn't do it. Thonetheva did. Even though he wasn't even home at the time.

----------


## nobody's_hero

Someone dropped 5G's on that fundraiser. $5,000!

----------


## Occam's Banana

> SWAT team threatened after grenade injures toddler in drug raid
> 
> The police officers involved have been called baby killers and  received threats following the incident, Sheriff Joey Terrell said.


The story goes viral - and Terrell's gratuitously, egregiously & cavalierly mealy-mouthed attitude kicks off some deservedly nasty blowback.

So now it's about time ...




> Thonetheva could also be charged in connection with the baby's injuries.


... to formalize the diversionary cover-your-ass-ing with "official charges" against a suitable scapegoat ...

(... which will no doubt help to energize the copsucker brigades ...)

----------


## amy31416

> OK, that's it, I'm turning off the Internets.  This $#@! is making me upset.  And I don't have a dog to kick.


Kick a cat, more satisfying. (Don't kick a cat, you ******.)




> ABC News has picked this up.  The sheriff is an $#@!
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headline...ing-drug-raid/


Nobody except local news had picked it up this AM, so that's a very small silver lining.

Mods--feel free to delete, ban or whatever--but I would kill the ****** who did this and tried to justify it.

----------


## pcosmar

> http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/30/us/geo...ade-drug-raid/
> 
> 
> 
>   See there. The cops didn't do it. Thonetheva did. Even though he wasn't even home at the time.


Not only was he not there..



> Thonetheva faces no weapons charge in this week's incident, and as for drugs, Terrell said officers found only residue in the home.


There were no weapons,, and no drugs.

All this on the word of an anonymous informant. ( a snitch trying to get out of his own drug charges)

----------


## phill4paul

> Not only was he not there..
> 
> 
> There were no weapons,, and no drugs.
> 
> All this on the word of an anonymous informant. ( a snitch trying to get out of his own drug charges)


  And.... No bail for you..........




> Because the Habersham County public defender's office is representing Thonetheva's co-defendant in the October case, they are unable to represent Thonetheva on the charges handed down this week, Staples said. *It will take five to seven days to appoint him a new attorney*, the prosecutor estimated.
> 
> Thonetheva made his first appearance before a magistrate Friday, but *no bond was set because of the circumstances regarding the public defender.* The court wouldn't have accepted a plea from Thonetheva because he has yet to speak to counsel, Staples said, adding that it will be up to a county Superior Court judge to *set Thonetheva's bond after he's assigned a lawyer.*


  No chance to get his side of the story out. No chance to do anything but sit and rot while the narrative is spun.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The police officers involved have been called baby killers and received threats following the incident, Sheriff Joey Terrell said.


Good.

Hope the $#@!s won't be able to show their faces in public anymore.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The police officers involved have been called baby killers and received threats following the incident, Sheriff Joey Terrell said.


Good.

Hope the $#@!s won't be able to show their faces in public anymore.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Someone dropped 5G's on that fundraiser. $5,000!


Ron?

I'll go throw in another $50.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> And.... No bail for you..........
> 
> No chance to get his side of the story out. No chance to do anything but sit and rot while the narrative is spun.


His side of the story? To hell with that! Who needs it?

It's all his fault that baby got burned. He's a terrorist. He's a criminal.

If he wasn't, why would he need bail or a public defender in the first place?

We don't need no "his side of the story" ... 

('Merrica. *burp*)

----------


## nobody's_hero

> Ron?


Nah, prolly' Obama.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> It might be time...........
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/30/us/geo...ade-drug-raid/
> 
> Sorry, can't bring myself to do that. You reap what you sow.
> 
> Bad things can happen. Thats just the world we live in.


Just watch what happens next:

Officer Friendly and his pals will get mother off to the side in a private room in the hospital, and hem her up and demand that she makes some statement to the effect that "she forgives them" and how we should "move forward" in order to "let the healing process begin".

And if she *doesn't*, well, she and hubby are gonna go to jail, and your kid that we blew his face $#@!ing off, well, he'll go off to CPS.

*If he lives.*

----------


## phill4paul

> Just watch what happens next:
> 
> Officer Friendly and his pals will get mother off to the side in a private room in the hospital, and hem her up and demand that she makes some statement to the effect that "she forgives them" and how we should "move forward" in order to "let the healing process begin".
> 
> And if she *doesn't*, well, she and hubby are gonna go to jail, and your kid that we blew his face $#@!ing off, well, he'll go off to CPS.
> 
> *If he lives.*


  Guaranteed. Joey Terrell, J. Edward Staples and Brian Rickman are gonna set down for a nice reasonable discussion with the mother. A real win/win for all involved.

----------


## jkr

*NOT*
INTENTIONALLY
EVIL AS $#@!

----------


## mad cow

> Ron?
> 
> I'll go throw in another $50.


Matched yer $50.

----------


## ghengis86

> Kick a cat, more satisfying. (Don't kick a cat, you ******.)
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody except local news had picked it up this AM, so that's a very small silver lining.
> 
> Mods--feel free to delete, ban or whatever--but I would kill the ****** who did this and tried to justify it.


I owe you rep; somebody cover me until I get off the mobile.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

slow public pole impalement by gravity, broadcast around the world, and your mother forced to watch.  You evil-justifying bastards.

----------


## amy31416

> I owe you rep; somebody cover me until I get off the mobile.


Ehh. No worries about rep. I just think it's funny that my "naughty" words got ******* and not what I originally reported my own post for.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Sheriff Joey Terrell 
Email: jterrell @ habershamga.com
Phone Number: 706-754-6666 ext. 101
Secondary Phone Number: 706-839-0509

----------


## kcchiefs6465



----------


## kcchiefs6465

Habersham Co. Sheriff's Office
*1000 Detention Drive*
Clarkesville, GA 30523
Office: (706) 839-0500
Fax: (706) 839-7065

My God..... "Detention Drive"

I don't know how I missed that before.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Comprised of more than 15 members, the SRT Unit assists in the execution of high-risk arrest and search warrants, hostage rescue situations, barricaded armed individuals, and other high risk situations. The SRT Unit is on a constant 24-hour standby. The Crisis Negotiations Team is a separate unit made up of patrol and a investigative deputy who work hand in hand with the SRT Unit. Law Enforcement agencies requesting assistance from the Habersham County Sheriff’s Office SRT Unit should contact the* Sergeant Matt Wurz* at 706-839-0500 or by email mwurtz @ habershamga.com
> 
> Since the formation of SRT Unit just their presence of highly trained, highly skilled tactical unit has been shown to reduce the risk of injury or loss of life to citizens, deputies and suspects.


..

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Sheriff Joey Terrell 
> Email: jterrell @ habershamga.com
> Phone Number: 706-754-6666 ext. 101


*Shun* this man.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

*Phone Directory*:
Habersham County Sheriff’s Office     706-839-0500
Sheriff Joey Terrell     706-839-0509
Chief Deputy Greg Bowen    706-839-0508
Criminal Investigation Division     706-839-1724
Sgt. Richard Stein      706-839-0556
Lt. Mike Free     706-8390555
Habersham County     706-839-0200
Chief Magistrate     706-839-0350
Clerk of Superior Court     706-839-0300
Commissioners     706-839-0200
County Manager     706-839-0200
District Attorney     706-839-0370
Emergency 911 Dispatch     706-778-3911
Emergency 911 Mapping     706-754-1735
Emergency Management     706-778-9500
Extension Service/4H     706-754-2318
Family & Children Services     706-754-2148
Human Resources     706-839-0205
Sheriff’s Department     706-839-0500
Solicitor General     706-778-0800
State Court     706-754-0834
Superior Court     706-839-0335

----------


## Anti Federalist

Since the formation of SRT Unit just their presence of highly trained, highly skilled tactical unit has been shown to reduce the risk of injury or loss of life to citizens, deputies and suspects. 

*Since the formation of SRT Unit just their presence of highly trained, highly skilled tactical unit has been shown to reduce the risk of injury or loss of life to citizens, deputies and suspects.* 

*Since the formation of SRT Unit just their presence of highly trained, highly skilled tactical unit has been shown to reduce the risk of injury or loss of life to citizens, deputies and suspects.*

----------


## kcchiefs6465



----------


## kcchiefs6465

There is no doubt a few of these jackboots were on the raid.





> Chief Deputy Greg Bowen 102
> gbowen @ habershamga.com
> 
> Capt. Robin Krockum 104
> rkrockum @ habershamga.com
> 
> Lt. Sam Jones 108 Supervises both A – Watch and C – Watch
> sjones @ habershamga.com
> 
> ...

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> *“I’ve talked to the D.A., I’ve talked to the GBI,” Terrell said. “I’ve given them the whole information and they say there’s nothing else we can do. There’s nothing to investigate, there’s nothing to look at. Given the information given, GBI’s SWAT team would have done the exact same thing – they’d have used the exact same scenario to enter the house.”* (Yes they would have. That's not something the average person would use as a defense. [KC])
> 
> Terrell said the lack of knowledge that there were children in the home contributed to the situation.
> 
> “It’s an accident that we would have avoided if we’d just had any inclination that there had a been a child in that house,” Terrell said. “We had no idea.”
> 
> Here’s the problem: If your drug cops conduct a raid that ends up putting a child in the hospital with critical burns, and they did nothing that violates your department’s policy, _then there’s something wrong with your policy._


http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/t...flash-grenade/

Contrast that with this:

“The door that we entered was the door that we bought dope out of – that’s why entered at that door,” Terrell said. “Our team went by the book. *Given the same scenario, we’ll do the same thing again. I stand behind what our team did.”*

----------


## Philhelm

> 


Booyah!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Terrell said. “Our team went by the book. *Given the same scenario, we’ll do the same thing again. I stand behind what our team did.”*


That's right, this was not an accident, it was on purpose. And they would do it again.  Right from the $#@!s own mouth.

----------


## GunnyFreedom



----------


## Occam's Banana

> That's right, this was not an accident, it was on purpose. And they would do it again.  Right from the $#@!s own mouth.


NOT ... INTENTIONALLY ... MALEVOLENT ...

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Tri-county warrant roundup nets numerous arrests
> 
> TOCCOA – Officers from across the Mountain Judicial Circuit fanned out Wednesday to serve dozens of arrest warrants.
> 
> The 82 warrants on 50 individuals, obtained following a more than year-long undercover operation by the Mountain Judicial Circuit Narcotics Criminal Investigation and Suppression (NCIS) Team, spanned Habersham, Rabun and Stephens counties. A couple of those sought also were located in Banks and White counties.
> 
> *Members of the Habersham County Sheriff’s Office Special Response Team and the Stephens County Sheriff’s Office Delta Team, accompanied by Georgia Department of Corrections probation officers, made arrests in their respective counties.
> 
> Habersham SRT members were accompanied by members of the department’s K-9 teams.*
> ...


To be clear, this article is not discussing this incident.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

[......]



[......]



[......]





[......]




hxxp://www.habershamga.com/files/Meeting388_MOU%20NCIS.pdf

----------


## fr33

Throwing grenades at children is terrorism. Sheriff Joey Terrell  is a terrorist. I hope that justice is served and he loses his job and finds himself within a prison cell and that the idiots that elected him are forced to pay for his wrong-doing.

----------


## LibForestPaul

> This should be front page.
> 
> The ramifications of this incident are many and ought be promoted. Many times folks get weak hearted, they know these things happen far more routinely and devastatingly  overseas but here it is in "the homeland."
> 
> I would very much like those who attempt to justify my robbery to justify this baby's blindness (this hasn't been reported, but I'd guarantee it) and coma.
> 
> There are many.
> 
> And the same to those who attempt to justify the drug war after given the pages of logic they are afforded.
> ...


It will stop being worth it when the clowns with badges children look the one in the pic.

----------


## FindLiberty

http://www.leap.cc/ needs to send out a team of their crisis counsellors to seek out
and rescue all uninvolved LEOs having second thoughts about their drug warrior jobs
to help prevent this from ever happening again... 

End the war on drugs, ASAP. 

Maybe our next POTUS will shut the entire insanity down. The prior administrations sure
seem to erect new offices and send hither swarms quickly enough, why cant they ever
shut anything down? 

It is so very sad.

The existing executive branch could speak up immediately, before another raid takes
place that destroys more lives and families.  Maybe only a few more innocent babies have
to be burned to reach some threshold before demanding action. Or, is it just another SNAFU
(situation) where those in power just dont care?

----------


## tod evans

There is too much money being made in the war on drugs.

Government will not back off until they're forced to either physically or financially...

Now............Government owns the money presses so what option is left?

----------


## Root

> *NOT*
> INTENTIONALLY
> EVIL AS $#@!


Quoted for $#@!ing truth.

I think I need to stay out of this thread. Makes me very angry and waterworks.

----------


## kahless

> "Our team went by the book. Given the same scenario, we'll do the same thing again. I stand behind what our team did."


BS, it bad enough to stretch the 4th amendment "unreasonable searches" for a no knock raid, but how possibly do they interpret adding the use of flash bangs.

That disgusting piece of garbage should be behind bars.

----------


## tod evans

> That disgusting piece of garbage should be behind bars.


Whose bars?

Do you honestly think the "Just-Us" system is going to persecute.....er prosecute one of their own as if he were a mundane?

Expecting the police to police the police is foolish.

----------


## kahless

> Whose bars?
> 
> Do you honestly think the "Just-Us" system is going to persecute.....er prosecute one of their own as if he were a mundane?
> 
> Expecting the police to police the police is foolish.


No $#@!, of course not.  How possibly do you get that from my post or any of my posting history. 

I however do defend the families and the activists in their efforts regardless.

----------


## tod evans

> No $#@!, of course not.  How possibly do you get that from my post or any of my posting history.


Are there some justice related cross-bar hotels in existence that don't rely on their system?

It'd make my day/week/year to learn that there is some new system somewhere in which members of their system may be brought to justice....

----------


## JK/SEA

Did we ever get a name for the baby?...

----------


## mad cow

> Did we ever get a name for the baby?...


Bou,according to this website.
http://www.gofundme.com/9mih84

----------


## kahless

> Are there some justice related cross-bar hotels in existence that don't rely on their system?
> 
> It'd make my day/week/year to learn that there is some new system somewhere in which members of their system may be brought to justice....


This is making the national news sites. You never know maybe this is the case where the crime committed and the departments defense of it is so egregious and the outrage so great that the state in order to maintain legitimacy in the eyes of the sheep sacrifices a few of their own.

----------


## tod evans

> This is making the national news sites. You never know maybe this is the case where the crime committed and the departments defense of it is so egregious and the outrage so great that the state in order to maintain legitimacy in the eyes of the sheep sacrifices a few of their own.


I'll not be holding my breath....

----------


## Cissy

The same horrid justifications that some used in the days of slavery. The same tactics that were used in the days of slavery. 

"We have to attack the slave-child to protect the slave-children from those who would exploit them."

----------


## Cleaner44

> This is making the national news sites. You never know maybe this is the case where the crime committed and the departments defense of it is so egregious and the outrage so great that the state in order to maintain legitimacy in the eyes of the sheep sacrifices a few of their own.


This story is definitely getting around.  It is reaching people that normally don't pay attention to police abuse.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The same horrid justifications that some used in the days of slavery. The same tactics that were used in the days of slavery. 
> 
> "We have to attack the slave-child to protect the slave-children from those who would exploit them."


The Paddy Rollers are still with us.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The same horrid justifications that some used in the days of slavery. The same tactics that were used in the days of slavery. 
> 
> "We have to attack the slave-child to protect the slave-children from those who would exploit them."


The Paddy Rollers are still with us.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Reading today's posts, I'm even more pissed off at these sick cops.   Somebody needs to post ALL the perps' personal info publicly so they get all they deserve.

----------


## phill4paul

> The Paddy Rollers are still with us.


 


> “In the country districts,” Harris wrote, “*order was kept on the plantations at night by the knowledge that they were liable to be visited at any moment by the patrols.* Hence a song current among the negroes, the chorus of which was: ‘Run, ******, run; patter-roller ketch you – Run, ******, run; hit’s almos’ day.’ ”


http://undercoverblackman.blogspot.c...-gger-run.html

----------


## phill4paul

This Sheriff is an idiot that I wouldn't let pick up trash. Listen to him on this video....

http://www.wsbtv.com/videos/news/raw...s-raid/vCcXcN/

----------


## alucard13mm

Why would you move into an alledged crack/drug dealer home? Im not defending the cops but why move into this house with three kids and a baby. Not particularly the most ideal place to move, even though they lost their own home in a fire.

There are no relatives to take the family in?

how come police does not do surveillance to avoid situations like this?

the family is lucky the police didnt find any drugs, maybe they can sue the police.

----------


## Cissy

> It might be time...........
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/30/us/geo...ade-drug-raid/
> 
> 
> 
>   Sorry, can't bring myself to do that. You reap what you sow.
> 
>   Bad things can happen. Thats just the world we live in.


I can pray that they will repent and follow Christ---and true repentance of necessity requires that they quit their jobs. You cannot serve Christ and lie in wait to frighten innocent men and seek to spill their blood.

----------


## phill4paul

//

----------


## nobody's_hero

> Why would you move into an alledged crack/drug dealer home? Im not defending the cops but why move into this house with three kids and a baby. Not particularly the most ideal place to move, even though they lost their own home in a fire.
> 
> There are no relatives to take the family in?
> 
> *how come police does not do surveillance to avoid situations like this?*
> 
> the family is lucky the police didnt find any drugs, maybe they can sue the police.


Because in the mind of a warrior-cop, doing things like driving tanks bought with federal grants through walls is more fun. I mean, you'll never get your very own _COPS_ camera-man to ride along with you if all you do is knock on doors and hand out subpoenas. I mean, how lame is that?

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Okay. Does anyone have an update? *It has been a couple days already and I'm sure the good cops have vehemently denounced blowing up babies.* I'm sure they denounced no knock early morning raids, and I'm sure they denounced civil asset forfeiture, I mean robbery, which is what funded this band of domestic terrorists.

Is there a one?

----------


## phill4paul

> Okay. Does anyone have an update? *It has been a couple days already and I'm sure the good cops have vehemently denounced blowing up babies.* I'm sure they denounced no knock early morning raids, and I'm sure they denounced civil asset forfeiture, I mean robbery, which is what funded this band of domestic terrorists.
> 
> Is there a one?


  The sheriff would like you to pray for his officers involved. They have children themselves and are heartbroken. His pastor has even had to counsel them and let them know that they are doing the Lord's work in the fight against domestic terrorists.

http://www.wsbtv.com/videos/news/raw...s-raid/vCcXcN/

  Edit: site correction.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Why would you move into an alledged crack/drug dealer home? Im not defending the cops but why move into this house with three kids and a baby. Not particularly the most ideal place to move, even though they lost their own home in a fire.
> 
> There are no relatives to take the family in?
> 
> how come police does not do surveillance to avoid situations like this?
> 
> the family is lucky the police didnt find any drugs, maybe they can sue the police.


From what I gather it was a nephew that had contact with the cops.

The family had thrown him out a few weeks earlier, but I guess he was still hanging around, maybe even broke in.

In a cop's eyes, who cares?

*Kill 'em all.*

----------


## JK/SEA

> Okay. Does anyone have an update? *It has been a couple days already and I'm sure the good cops have vehemently denounced blowing up babies.* I'm sure they denounced no knock early morning raids, and I'm sure they denounced civil asset forfeiture, I mean robbery, which is what funded this band of domestic terrorists.
> 
> Is there a one?


its the weekend now. We'll get back to you monday.

----------


## JK/SEA

> The sheriff would like you to pray for his officers involved. They have children themselves and are heartbroken. His pastor has even had to counsel them and let them know that they are doing the Lord's work in the fight against domestic terrorists.
> 
> http://www.wsbtv.com/videos/news/raw...s-raid/vCcXcN/


that page is down.

----------


## kcchiefs6465



----------


## phill4paul

> that page is down.


  Imagine that. Here is another.........

http://www.wsbtv.com/videos/news/raw...s-raid/vCcXcN/

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Okay. Does anyone have an update? *It has been a couple days already and I'm sure the good cops have vehemently denounced blowing up babies.* I'm sure they denounced no knock early morning raids, and I'm sure they denounced civil asset forfeiture, I mean robbery, which is what funded this band of domestic terrorists.
> 
> Is there a one?


Other than one or two, that are no longer in law enforcement...

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Where is the Sheriff getting his information that the family knew someone in the home was selling methamphetamine but kept the child out of sight of it when it was going on?

Could it be that his snitch told them about the presence of children and they decided to throw a flash bang into the home anyways?

And this half-wit, chromosomal oddity is the one being quoted in CNN articles in a suggesting way that it was the parent of the child who said that.

----------


## Danke

> Kick a cat, more satisfying. (Don't kick a cat, you ******.)
> 
> .


Reported, grumpy.

----------


## Danke

> Where is the Sheriff getting his information that the family knew someone in the home was selling methamphetamine but kept the child out of sight of it when it was going on?
> 
> Could it be that his snitch told them about the presence of children and they decided to throw a flash bang into the home anyways?
> 
> And this half-wit, chromosomal oddity is the one being quoted in CNN articles in a suggesting way that it was the parent of the child who said that.


Just listening to his accent makes me cringe.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The sheriff would like you to pray for his officers involved. They have children themselves and are heartbroken. His pastor has even had to counsel them and let them know that they are doing the Lord's work in the fight against domestic terrorists.
> 
> http://www.wsbtv.com/videos/news/raw...s-raid/vCcXcN/
> 
>   Edit: site correction.


Can't watch videos right now and my search-fu is weak.

Anybody got a written version?

----------


## Anti Federalist

All because, drugs.

A drug that was not even criminalized until the 1980s...

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> 



hmmm...  I wonder if the B shift JBT's would recognize the A shift JBT's home addresses...

-t

----------


## Danke

> Can't watch videos right now and my search-fu is weak.
> 
> Anybody got a written version?


Out sailing with the boyz again?

----------


## Occam's Banana

> End the war on drugs, ASAP.
> 
> Maybe our next POTUS will shut the entire insanity down.


Not gonna happen. Federal executive agencies will not let it happen.
Those agencies hold all the power. Congressional "oversight" is a sham.
POTUS is just a figurehead at the prow of the executive bureaucracy.
Any solution is going to have to come from the bottom, not the top.




> The prior administrations sure seem to erect new offices and send hither swarms quickly enough, why can’t they ever shut anything down?


They never "shut anything down" because it is not in their interests to do so. Those erected offices (and the swarms they send hither) are the entire source & basis of their careers, prestige, wealth, power, etc. They ain't going anywhere on their own recognizance ...




> The existing executive branch could speak up immediately, before another raid takes place that destroys more lives and families. Maybe only a few more innocent babies have to be burned to reach some threshold before demanding action. Or, is it just another SNAFU (situation) where those in power just don’t care?


The executive branch will never speak up. This sort of thing (at the federal level) is their bread & butter - and they are the primary (if not the sole) beneficiaries. So why should they speak up or demand action, when doing so will only upset their own apple-cart? Even if "public outrage" did induce them to acknowledge or comment upon the situation, it would surely only be along the lines of mealy-mouthed apologetics. (I wouldn't even be surprised if they suddenly - and, of course, temporarily - "got religion" and invoked "state's rights" or the 9th & 10th Amendments.)

Unless & until things move beyond the "public outrage" stage and into the "active non-compliance & civil disobedience" stage, nothing significant is going to change. The "powers that be" are never going to change their tune until enough people start pissing in their bugles. They'll never do it of their own accord.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Out sailing with the boyz again?


Yup.

Had enough of this nonsense.

Gonna go sell hot dogs at the beach.

----------


## phill4paul

> Yup.
> 
> Had enough of this nonsense.
> 
> Gonna go sell hot dogs at the beach.


  Had a cart myself. Not all it's cracked up to be. Rules, regulations and more police power presence.

----------


## Danke

> Gonna go sell hot dogs at the beach.


TMI.

----------


## 2young2vote

> Yup.
> 
> Had enough of this nonsense.
> 
> Gonna go sell hot dogs at the beach.


Sir, do you have permit for that?  I'm pretty sure you need a permit.  Anyone have any permits around here?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Had a cart myself. Not all it's cracked up to be. Rules, regulations and more police power presence.


Well, I guess I could do what half of everybody in the country has done and just go on the dole.

----------


## phill4paul

> Well, I guess I could do what half of everybody in the country has done and just go on the dole.


  Half considered it myself. My brother has been working the system for decades. Told me he could tell me exactly what I needed to do. Told him we could change the conversation or he could leave. F*ck me. Right?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Half considered it myself. My brother has been working the system for decades. Told me he could tell me exactly what I needed to do. Told him we could change the conversation or he could leave. F*ck me. Right?


Face, meet palm.

Palm, face.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> "They don't care about what it does to families," Terrell said. "*It's  domestic terrorism and I think we should treat them [sic] as such. I don't  know where we can go with that*, [...]


I see what you mean there, Officer Terrell. Hmmmmmm ...
Hey! Maybe we could SWAT them with flashbang grenades?

Oh, wait ...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I see what you mean there, Officer Terrell. Hmmmmmm ...
> Hey! Maybe we could SWAT them with flashbang grenades?
> 
> Oh, wait ...





> It's domestic terrorism and I think we should treat them as such. I don't know where we can go with that...


I'd hate to think of what Officer Terrible would do if he had unlimited range to hunt down "drug terrorists".

Don't try and tell *me* AmeriKa is not two degrees of separation from Full Nazi Retard.

----------


## mrsat_98

> War on babies.





> I'd hate to think of what Officer Terrible would do if he had unlimited range to hunt down "drug terrorists".
> 
> Don't try and tell *me* AmeriKa is not two degrees of separation from Full Nazi Retard.


Dude, Like America has been Full Nazi Retard where have you been.

----------


## pcosmar

> Dude, Like America has been Full Nazi Retard where have you been.


I was fully convinced of that when an old German immigrant,, who had escaped the Nazi's,, an honest businessman who I had known my whole life had his store raided and closure forced 

http://www.sooeveningnews.com/articl...News/121019763




> Without going into a lot of detail, Jeremy attributed the closure of the family business to the federal government — specifically the Bureau of Alcohol Tobacco and Firearms.


http://www.go2gbo.com/forums/michiga...op-is-closing/

Tony was an Honest man,, all day long.
I bought my first gun from him ,,and several more later.. I learned much there from the time I was about 8.
He did a background check when I moved back (knew my history from my Mother),, and was saddened that he could not sell me a gun.. Gave me the paperwork for contesting it. And he let me put a big Ron Paul sign on his corner. (good location).

He got screwed.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Dude, Like America has been Full Nazi Retard where have you been.


Yeah that was just the effect.  Now we are building the affect.  And it's off to a grisly start. A few short years from now; Here come the medals, and the red blobs are in place of oak leaf clusters, we call them 'baby's blood.'  They signify killing a person.  The most professional officers have babies blood across their ribbons like so much crime scene spatter.  Officers began to brag about how many kills they had, asking "How much blood you got on your chest?"

The effect is already all the way on, the _affect_ I think is where it's gonna get _REALLY_ twisted.

----------


## Wolfgang Bohringer

> Can't watch videos right now and my search-fu is weak.
> 
> Anybody got a written version?


It looks like Will Grigg covered the tax feeder's pathetic defense on that video here.  I can't watch sickening stuff like that myself:




> If anyone is to blame, Terrell maintains, it was the alleged drug dealers who had supposedly sold drugs to a cooperating informant. His pious outrage overcoming his syntax, the sheriff characterized the suspects as people who want to do the domestic terrorism and sell dope and make the money. While emitting all of the expected sympathetic noises regarding the child  whose face and chest were ripped apart by the grenade that was tossed into his crib  the sheriff clearly regards the Stormtroopers who raided the house as the primary victims.
> 
> The officer who threw the grenade is basically upside down, relates the sheriff. *Hes gone and talked to his pastor, trying to get some counseling and some debriefing* just to help him get through what has happened. If the pastor is a man of God, rather than an agent of Leviathan, he will call that officer to repentance.
> 
> http://www.lewrockwell.com/lrc-blog/...n-their-cribs/


He's getting "debriefing" from his pastor.  That sounds like cop jargon that I didn't understand until phill4Paul explained it above:




> The sheriff would like you to pray for his officers involved. They have children themselves and are heartbroken. His pastor has even had to counsel them and let them know that they are doing the Lord's work in the fight against domestic terrorists.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> It looks like Will Grigg covered the tax feeder's pathetic defense on that video here.  I can't watch sickening stuff like that myself:
> 
> 
> 
> He's getting "debriefing" from his pastor.  That sounds like cop jargon that I didn't understand until phill4Paul explained it above:


Horse$#@! magazine had some very un-PC stuff reputed to be from a military priests handbook or some such...  Think of a far right version of Mad magazine,  from the 60's and you get the picture...





If anyone cares enough I can see if I can find it and type in some gems...  things like advice for the soldier that's just been left crippled or why to avoid having sex with "gooks", etc...

It seems to share the same F'd up mentality as this, though back then it was parody...

-t

----------


## KCIndy

> Reading today's posts, I'm even more pissed off at these sick cops.   Somebody needs to post ALL the perps' personal info publicly so they get all they deserve.



HB, there isn't enough flaming pitch in Hell to give these monsters all they deserve.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

If anyone is thinking of buying copies, be careful.  The site I pulled the first graphic off of, wants $50.  I paid $2.50 for my copy.  try http://used.addall.com 

-t

----------


## SeanTX

The sheriff's "we'd do the same thing again if we had it to do over" attitude reminds me of the attitude of the sheriff responsible for the Mayor Calvo drug raid, where both of his black labs were shot (one chased down and killed as it was running down the street).


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berwyn_...ence_drug_raid




> The Berwyn Heights mayor's residence drug raid was a controversial action taken by the Prince George's County, Maryland, Sheriff's Office and Police Department at the home of Berwyn Heights mayor Cheye Calvo on July 29, 2008. The raid was the culmination of an investigation that began in Arizona, where a package containing 32 pounds (15 kg) of marijuana was intercepted in a warehouse, addressed to the mayor's residence.* In spite of intercepting the package in transit, the police allowed the package to be delivered. Once the package arrived at the house, a SWAT team raided and held the mayor and his mother-in-law at gunpoint, and shot and killed his two dogs, one while it attempted to run away.*
> 
> The event gained national and international media attention. While the Calvos were cleared of wrongdoing, the police were accused by the Calvos and civil rights groups of lacking a proper search warrant, excessive force, and failure to conduct a proper background investigation of the home being raided. Despite the criticisms, no action has been taken against the officers or their respective police departments.
> 
> Sheriff Jackson stated that "*we'd do it again. Tonight*."[

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Child burned by distraction device during raid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				"The person I blame in this whole thing is the person selling the drugs," (Habersham County Sheriff Joey ) Terrell said. "Wanis Thonetheva, that's the person I blame in all this. They are no better than a domestic terrorist, because they don't care about families - they didn't care about the family, the children living in that household - to be selling dope out of it, to be selling methamphetamine out of it. All they care about is making money.
> 
> ...


Because in the history of all mankind, absolutely no individual or family has been able to come through a cycle of addiction unless the state put the hurt on them. 


My own life experiences with people and addiction must not have been real.

The state _deliberately_ rolls the dice with KNOWN destructive devices and weapons to supposedly combat something that *isn't* certain to happen.

Admitted emotion.  Admitted cowardice.  Deadly force.  Pretending to know the future.  Maybe Nancy Nostrodamus should put down the gun and go have himself a good cry before he hurts someone else.

----------


## GunnyFreedom



----------


## kcchiefs6465

Just for the update, and I don't want this thread to be flooded with what I am sure is an overwhelming law enforcement outcry over the maiming/probable blinding/possible death of a toddler, but if we could just get a few of their most coherent and sensible responses condemning this attack, I'm sure the point will be made.

You know, just one or two, to kind of give an idea of what the overwhelming majority of law enforcement has had to say on the matter. Surely they aren't silent on this atrocity and given that it is simply a couple of bad apples blowing up babies, giving the entire police force a bad name, I know that the good apples are out in droves, protesting, distancing themselves from such fascist tactics, offering the parents their prayers... _arresting terrorists._

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Just for the update, and I don't want this thread to be flooded with what I am sure is an overwhelming law enforcement outcry over the maiming/probable blinding/possible death of a toddler, but if we could just get a few of their most coherent and sensible responses condemning this attack, I'm sure the point will be made.
> 
> You know, just one or two, to kind of give an idea of what the overwhelming majority of law enforcement has had to say on the matter. Surely they aren't silent on this atrocity and given that it is simply a couple of bad apples blowing up babies, giving the entire police force a bad name, I know that the good apples are out in droves, protesting, distancing themselves from such fascist tactics, offering the parents their prayers... _arresting terrorists._


Now everyone don't go posting at once...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Now everyone don't go posting at once...


I'm waiting as well, can't wait to see the outpouring of denunciations from all the good cops out there...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Because in the history of all mankind, absolutely no individual or family has been able to come through a cycle of addiction unless the state put the hurt on them. 
> 
> 
> My own life experiences with people and addiction must not have been real.
> 
> The state _deliberately_ rolls the dice with KNOWN destructive devices and weapons to supposedly combat something that *isn't* certain to happen.
> 
> Admitted emotion.  Admitted cowardice.  Deadly force.  Pretending to know the future.  Maybe Nancy Nostrodamus should put down the gun and go have himself a good cry before he hurts someone else.


And of course there is the fact that *IF* there *HAD* been a meth lab in the home, why in the *$#@!* would you then chuck incendiary grenades into an enclosed space liable to have explosive levels of fumes?

It's all *bull$#@!*.

They are the Berserkers run amok, they are on a war footing with us, they *are* the standing army of oppression we were warned about.

They will continue to maim, kill and torture us, until there is significant and real pushback.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> HB, there isn't enough flaming pitch in Hell to give these monsters all they deserve.


Probably right.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I am sure the "Good cops don't act like that" posts are _just boiling over_ over at policeone.com

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I am sure the "Good cops don't act like that" posts are _just boiling over_ over at policeone.com




That's their $#@!ing dog, I'd guarantee.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> *How to protect your career by writing better use-of-force reports*
> 
> *We must change our “less is more” mentality on UOF reports to a “more is more” mindset for the next generation of police officers*
> 
> *Law enforcement officers are trained to document every minute detail in every criminal investigation, incident, or traffic collision. But officers are too frequently failing to appropriately document the application of force — they too often fail to articulate the objective reasonableness of force they used on a subject.* 
> 
> As you know, law enforcement and the use of force is governed by the United States Constitution Fourth Amendment, appropriate state statutes. The reality is that the United States Supreme Court’s interpretation of the Fourth Amendment in Graham v. Connor provided clarity for what is objectively reasonable for the application of force. 
> 
> *This case — and subsequent decisions — allows for a lot of latitude with the lawful (objectively reasonable) application of force, but officers routinely short change their efforts with the application of force in their reports. We must change our “less is more” mentality on UOF reports to a “more is more” mindset for the next generation of police officers.*
> ...


hxxp://www.policeone.com/police-jobs-and-careers/articles/7243142-How-to-protect-your-career-by-writing-better-use-of-force-reports

Brought to you by the fascists at policeone.

----------


## kcchiefs6465



----------


## XNavyNuke

Habersham rally set for Saturday morning




> Members of the Libertarian and tea parties will join with the NAACP in protesting no-knock warrants and the war on drugs.
> 
> “I’m getting calls from all over the state of Georgia people just outraged from what they’re seeing and what they’ve heard about this,” says organizer James Bell.


Yay!

XNN

----------


## limequat

Lol, current headline at that link?

" Deputy shot at Forsyth Co. courthouse "

----------


## limequat

Good first step, but it appears to be missing 3 things

1) A clear demand (Terrell's head on a spike or something like that)
2) _Armed_ protesters.  
3) An ultimatum. 

These are the things that the successful Bundy protests had.  Without these 3 things protests are only good for raising "awareness".  Personally, I'm already fully aware of the dangers of the drug war and no-knock warrants.  

We might want to get ahold of James Bell and tell him that he needs to, for instance, show up with several AR15s and demand Terrell steps down, or they will place him under citizens arrest.  

"We want _this_, or _that_ will happen."

Dealing with government, just like dealing with toddlers.

----------


## Uriel999

> Good first step, but it appears to be missing 3 things
> 
> 1) A clear demand (Terrell's head on a spike or something like that)
> 2) _Armed_ protesters.  
> 3) An ultimatum. 
> 
> These are the things that the successful Bundy protests had.  Without these 3 things protests are only good for raising "awareness".  Personally, I'm already fully aware of the dangers of the drug war and no-knock warrants.  
> 
> We might want to get ahold of James Bell and tell him that he needs to, for instance, show up with several AR15s and demand Terrell steps down, or they will *tar and feather him*
> ...


fixed it for you

----------


## CCTelander

> Didn't you read the press release AF?
> 
> These heroes *had* to burn that baby in order to save the children....
> 
> They're proud of their behavior and intend to repeat it as often as possible...



Much like at Waco, where they wound up incinerating the two dozen children they purportedly went there, at least in part, to save. It's ALWAYS "for the children."

----------


## pcosmar

> The sheriff would like you to pray for his officers involved. They have children themselves and are heartbroken. *His pastor has even had to counsel them and let them know that they are doing the Lord's work* in the fight against domestic terrorists.

----------


## limequat

Alright goddammit.  Add the "pastor" to the list too.

----------


## limequat

Baby Killers for Christ.

----------


## pcosmar

> Alright goddammit.  Add the "pastor" to the list too.


Clergy Response Teams.




Prophets for Profit.

----------


## tod evans

> Clergy Response Teams.
> 
> 
> Prophets for Profit.


Judas.......

----------


## Anti Federalist

> The sheriff would like you to pray for his officers involved. They have children themselves and are heartbroken. 
> 
> *His pastor has even had to counsel them and let them know that they are doing the Lord's work in the fight against domestic terrorists*.





> The trick used by Himmler — who apparently was rather strongly afflicted by these instinctive reactions himself — was very simple and probably very effective; it consisted in turning these instincts around, as it were, in directing them toward the self. 
> 
> *So that instead of saying: "What horrible things I did to people!", the murderers would be able to say: "What horrible things I had to watch in the pursuance of my duties, how heavily the task weighed upon my shoulders!”*


...

----------


## Lucille

So from now on will all drug dealers be brought up on domestic terrorism charges?  Or are these goons (and their evil statist pastors) just taking liberties with the language again?  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...exical-Warfare

----------


## GunnyFreedom



----------


## XNavyNuke

http://wabe.org/post/rally-against-c...ts-clarksville




> In fact, most of the people at the rally came from out of town, which is something local pastor Mike Franklin resents. Franklin was part of a small group of Clarksville residents who came out to show their support for Sheriff Joey Terrell.
> 
> “We don’t think it’s appropriate to come into our rural county with their metro agenda and try to shove down our throats what their agenda is. We don’t want narcotics legalized”.


Pastor Franklin seems to be bent out of shape.

XNN

----------


## enhanced_deficit

What a sad state of things.

----------


## JK/SEA

PASTOR Franklin is it?....hmmm...well, at least we know who keeps the cops unleashed to do his bidding...

Pastor my ass....

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Reportedly it was a $50 controlled buy.

----------


## jkr

putting up STUMBLING BLOCKS i see 

what an ADVERSARIAL thing to do

----------


## jkr

> PASTOR Franklin is it?....hmmm...well, at least we know who keeps the cops unleashed to do his bidding...
> 
> Pastor my ass....


blind guides

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> PASTOR Franklin is it?....hmmm...well, at least we know who keeps the cops unleashed to do his bidding...
> 
> Pastor my ass....


Yeah, it was 'pastors' that helped get Jesus nailed to a cross.  I am positively outraged, but I am not surprised to see this.  I need to change my text in the baby meme.  I think it was this "pastor" who said that it was God's work, and not the Sheriff.

_eta_ I just updated the meme.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Garowntee this "Pastor" Franklin is the same guy lobbying for hard moral punishment in American society.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> 


_I believe in the almighty God, so now I will help the almighty God do His will with theft, doubt, fear, and force._

Sooooo, _you really don't believe_ in an all powerful God.  

Those with weak faith, just go lay down somewhere and be quiet.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> Yeah, it was 'pastors' that helped get Jesus nailed to a cross.  I am positively outraged, but I am not surprised to see this.  I need to change my text in the baby meme.  I think it was this "pastor" who said that it was God's work, and not the Sheriff.
> 
> _eta_ I just updated the meme.


Is this "pastor" well known?  Are you aware of any of his other viewpoints?  He sounds like a crappy pastor.

----------


## XNavyNuke

> Is this "pastor" well known?  Are you aware of any of his other viewpoints?  He sounds like a crappy pastor.


His sermons are available here:
http://www.sermonsforshepherds.com/p.../mike-franklin

Wouldn't surprise me if he is on Santorum's prayer team.

XNN

----------


## TheTexan

At least none of the cops got hurt.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

UPDATE: *Still no apology posted to their website.*

*Still not one officer offering any words of condemnation.*

*The baby was flash grenaded after an alleged $50 drug buy.*

That would be approximately a half of a gram of methamphetamine. How many pounds was this _criminal mastermind_ accused of selling that required a flash bang raid in the middle of the night? .0011013 pounds.

A nickel weighs five grams. The amount of methamphetamine would be comparable in size.

----------


## TheTexan

> UPDATE: *Still no apology posted to their website.*
> 
> *Still not one officer offering any words of condemnation.*
> 
> *The baby was flash grenaded after an alleged $50 drug buy.*
> 
> That would be approximately a half of a gram of methamphetamine. How many pounds was this _criminal mastermind_ accused of selling that required a flash bang raid in the middle of the night? .0011013 pounds.
> 
> A nickel weighs five grams. The amount of methamphetamine would be comparable in size.


Why apologize?  Do the job long enough and these things happen.  I'm sure they'll make a statement of some kind saying it was unfortunate, but beyond that, I wouldn't be expecting much for an apology.

Oh and they'll also ensure everybody, as with all incidents of this nature, there will be a full and thorough investigation.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Why apologize?  Do the job long enough and these things happen.  I'm sure they'll make a statement of some kind saying it was unfortunate, but beyond that, I wouldn't be expecting much for an apology.
> 
> Oh and they'll also ensure everybody, as with all incidents of this nature, there will be a full and thorough investigation.


I just figured that there might be _one_ cop in America who wouldn't wish to see their profession maligned with baby grenaders.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> His sermons are available here:
> http://www.sermonsforshepherds.com/p.../mike-franklin
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me if he is on Santorum's prayer team.
> 
> XNN


I couldn't tell much just looking at the sermon titles (I'm not going to listen to them) but the titles themselves didn't necessarily indicate to me that he was a fascist.  His comments about this, on the other hand...

Looks can be deceiving, I guess.




> I just figured that there might be _one_ cop in America who wouldn't wish to see their profession maligned with baby grenaders.


Do you think every cop in America has heard about this?  Do you think a cop in another state who knew this was wrong would even think of making a public statement about it?

I don't defend cops but I seriously, seriously doubt that every cop in the country is OK with this sort of thing.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Do you think every cop in America has heard about this?  Do you think a cop in another state who knew this was wrong would even think of making a public statement about it?
> 
> I don't defend cops but I seriously, seriously doubt that every cop in the country is OK with this sort of thing.


*There's a million cops of all varieties, out there, so I'd be happy with just 10 percent knowing about this story and condemning the sheriff's action.*

That would be roughly 100,000 cops speaking out against this.

Should be easy enough to find.

Post 'em here.

I'll wait...

----------


## tod evans

> I don't defend cops but I seriously, seriously doubt that every cop in the country is OK with this sort of thing.


Whether they're "okay" with it or not every cop in the country accepts their pay from the citizens they accost.

Arguing what degree of evil is acceptable really is kind of silly.

----------


## Lucille

That was a pretty sad turnout.  Far short of what that poor baby deserves.  I'd like to know why every Ron Paul voter in GA isn't showing up.  Even half would do.  What the bloody hell...

There will be another rally on June 14.  

http://www.atlantaprogressivenews.co...-invasion.html

http://wabe.org/post/rally-against-c...ts-clarksville

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> *There's a million cops of all varieties, out there, so I'd be happy with just 10 percent knowing about this story and condemning the sheriff's action.*
> 
> That would be roughly 100,000 cops speaking out against this.
> 
> Should be easy enough to find.
> 
> Post 'em here.
> 
> I'll wait...


100,000?

Let's find _one_ first. And I've been looking. It's a myth that they exist.

----------


## bunklocoempire

bump

----------


## Christian Liberty

> *There's a million cops of all varieties, out there, so I'd be happy with just 10 percent knowing about this story and condemning the sheriff's action.*
> 
> That would be roughly 100,000 cops speaking out against this.
> 
> Should be easy enough to find.
> 
> Post 'em here.
> 
> I'll wait...


I wouldn't be surprised if that many agreed with the sheriff



> Whether they're "okay" with it or not every cop in the country accepts their pay from the citizens they accost.
> 
> Arguing what degree of evil is acceptable really is kind of silly.


Acceptable?  When did I say acceptable?  I've always been very clear about the fact that I believe working in "law enforcement" is morally wrong.  I'm just saying there are degrees of evil.



> 100,000?
> 
> Let's find _one_ first. And I've been looking. It's a myth that they exist.


I know one.  I'll ask him.  Of course, it would be a personal anecdote, and you may not trust me

----------


## tod evans

> Acceptable?  When did I say acceptable?  I've always been very clear about the fact that I believe working in "law enforcement" is morally wrong.  I'm just saying there are degrees of evil.


Alright then.......

At what point does morally reprehensible change to evil in your opinion?

These supposedly "good cops" out there who stand by complacently while their brethren wage war on citizens fall into which category?

Is there a scorecard one could use to determine if jackboot A is a lesser evil than jackboot B ?

Me.........I'll continue to collectivize by choice of employment, thanks anyway.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> Alright then.......
> 
> At what point does morally reprehensible change to evil in your opinion?


I'll say that all cops work in an evil profession, but that some of them are under a mistaken belief that what they are doing is good.  And, I'd love to see the ones who think they are doing good to realize that they aren't.  I don't want them dead.  I don't mourn over them, after all, I don't mourn after people I don't know most of the time anyway, so why are cops special?  I'm just not ready to look at a guy who thinks he's keeping his community safe (even though he's really making us less safe) and saying "yeah, that guy deserves to die."

I guess I kind of see the guys who feed the illusion that cops are the "good guys" as being in some sense culpable as well.  Not in a legal sense, but in a moral sense yes.




> These supposedly "good cops" out there who stand by complacently while their brethren wage war on citizens fall into which category?


This is a good question.  I may have to ask the police captain I know this question.  Off the top of my head, I'm guessing that the most likely cases (again, we're talking about a well-intentioned cop here) is either fear, or lack of knowledge.



> Is there a scorecard one could use to determine if jackboot A is a lesser evil than jackboot B ?


Not an exact one, but in reality its not that complicated.  Does it take a lot of imagination to say that the scumbags who beat Kelly Thomas to death are more evil than the cop who attends church every sunday, is a loving Christian husband and father, and tries to treat everyone he deals with with respect, yet still makes unjustified arrests and writes unjustified tickets because he thinks its keeping his community safe?

Mind you, I'm not saying I support either one.  I'm saying that I'm more inclined to wish harm on the killers of Kelly Thomas, and I'm more inclined to hope that the other guy will eventually realize that what he's doing isn't fruitful and can't be justified.




> Me.........I'll continue to collectivize by choice of employment, thanks anyway.


I do to some extent to.  When I see a guy I don't know in a blue uniform, I feel fear because I know he could probably kill me and get away with it.  I'm not under the illusion that all of them would actually want to kill me though.  I'm not under the impression that every cop is flashbanging children.  And I think that cops who do do those types of things are a heck of a lot worse than those who don't, even if those who don't are not exercising due dilligence in keeping their comrades accountable.

I'm making a bad vs worse comparison, not a good vs bad comparison.  I don't think anyone here would say that being a thief (i'm talking about a non-governmental thief here) is a good thing.  But we'd still make a distinction between a thief and somebody who rapes and murders children.  We'd very likely wish death or serious harm on the second guy (maybe that's wrong but I think we all do) but not the first guy.  That's the type of distinction I'm making here.  Not every cop is a complete and total psychopath who actively wants to ruin your life.   That doesn't mean the ones who aren't are "good."

I'm not asking you to make a scorecard.  I haven't either.  Its not clearly defined.  But that's the type of scale I'm working with.  I am not saying that any cops are good or that any of them can justify what they do.

----------


## tod evans

I draw the line very clearly.....

If a man (or woman) dons the costume and accepts pay for waging war on Americans he is evil.

Every man who joined "the force" after this war was declared did so with full knowledge and intent.

Those who were employed when the war was declared and chose to remain so are either cowardly or traitorous....

----------


## Anti Federalist

> 100,000?
> 
> Let's find _one_ first. And I've been looking. It's a myth that they exist.


I haven't seen $#@!...any luck on your end?

----------


## limequat

Anybody post this on policeone?

----------


## Christian Liberty

> I draw the line very clearly.....
> 
> If a man (or woman) dons the costume and accepts pay for waging war on Americans he is evil.
> 
> Every man who joined "the force" after this war was declared did so with full knowledge and intent.
> 
> Those who were employed when the war was declared and chose to remain so are either cowardly or traitorous....


When was the war declared?

----------


## Christian Liberty

> Anybody post this on policeone?


Hooo.... boy...  I can't even imagine it...

Do they normally defend this kind of stuff over there?

----------


## limequat

1972

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsrxpVUKUK0

----------


## limequat

> Hooo.... boy...  I can't even imagine it...
> 
> Do they normally defend this kind of stuff over there?


Turns out it was posted several days ago.  
2 responses

http://www.policeone.com/SWAT/articl...comments_block

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> Turns out it was posted several days ago.  
> 2 responses
> 
> hxxp://www.policeone.com/SWAT/articles/7250808-*Family-of-Ga-toddler-burned-in-raid-want-federal-review*/#comments_block





> Shouldn't go anywhere. I pray the child makes a quick and full recovery.
> 
> I also pray that the officers involved in this investigation are not over-stressed by this, and it does not cause them to become too distracted.


There were more comments on the original article. The majority of them were blaming the mother.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> I also pray that the officers involved in this investigation are not  *over-stressed* by this, and it does not cause them to become *too  distracted*.


Heaven forfend!!

----------


## tod evans

> When was the war declared?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_on_Drugs

----------


## Christian Liberty

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/War_on_Drugs


OK, I agree with you on this, but I don't think the average cop realizes that this means war on the citizenry.  They think that they are keeping their communities safe.  That's not an excuse, but still.

----------


## tod evans

> OK, I agree with you on this, but I don't think the average cop realizes that this means war on the citizenry.  They think that they are keeping their communities safe.  That's not an excuse, but still.


Circular logic or justification can be applied to every instance of human atrocity throughout time....

Many alive today still justify bombing Hiroshima and Nagasaki, and napalming kids in Nam....

Signing on with a gang to wage war on your neighbors is plain evil no matter how it's twisted......

----------


## Christian Liberty

> Circular logic or justification can be applied to every instance of human atrocity throughout time....
> 
> Many alive today still justify bombing Hiroshima and Nagasaki, and napalming kids in Nam....
> 
> Signing on with a gang to wage war on your neighbors is plain evil no matter how it's twisted......


Yeah, I'm with you.  I really don't get statist thought.  I don't see how they justify it.

----------


## tod evans

> Yeah, I'm with you.  I really don't get statist thought.  I don't see how they justify it.


You're the one talking to them........

I don't waste my time...

It's kinda like wrestling with a pig....

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Yeah, I'm with you.  I really don't get statist thought.  I don't see how they justify it.


"9/11 changed everything."

----------


## bunklocoempire

I'm having second thoughts about all this.  On the one hand I don't like babies being flash-banged, but on the other hand the drug war is really popular with the base.

Maybe after we win I'll revisit my conscience.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I'm having second thoughts about all this.  On the one hand I don't like babies being flash-banged, but on the other hand the drug war is really popular with the base.
> 
> Maybe after we win I'll revisit my conscience.


I see what you did there.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> You're the one talking to them........
> 
> I don't waste my time...
> 
> It's kinda like wrestling with a pig....


Its not just cops.  Its most of America.  You do realize that most Americans consider cops to be heroes, right?

I see what you did with that last line.  Lol!




> "9/11 changed everything."


Believe it or not, I don't think I've actually heard this argument in person.  Which is strange because I know how common of an argument it is.  



> I'm having second thoughts about all this.  On the one hand I don't like babies being flash-banged, but on the other hand the drug war is really popular with the base.
> 
> Maybe after we win I'll revisit my conscience.


Are you pretending to be Rand Paul?

----------


## Anti Federalist

Wow, look at that...buried in replies...

*whistles sarcastically*




> *There's a million cops of all varieties, out there, so I'd be happy with just 10 percent knowing about this story and condemning the sheriff's action.*
> 
> That would be roughly 100,000 cops speaking out against this.
> 
> Should be easy enough to find.
> 
> Post 'em here.
> 
> I'll wait...

----------


## phill4paul

> Wow, look at that...buried in replies...
> 
> *whistles sarcastically*


  We should pray for them. The cops. I can't believe how traumatized they may be feeling at this point. The family should be charged for their psychological care and treatment. I can't even imagine what they are going through.

----------


## donnay

Tuesday, Jun 24, 2014 07:45 AM EST
*A SWAT team blew a hole in my 2-year-old son (UPDATE)* 

That's right: Officers threw a flashbang grenade in my son's crib -- and left a hole in his chest. It gets worse
Alecia Phonesavanh



Bounkham “Bou Bou” Phonesavanh(Credit: The Phonesavanh Family)

After our house burned down in Wisconsin a few months ago, my husband and I packed our four young kids and all our belongings into a gold minivan and drove to my sister-in-law’s place, just outside of Atlanta. On the back windshield, we pasted six stick figures: a dad, a mom, three young girls, and one baby boy.

That minivan was sitting in the front driveway of my sister-in-law’s place the night a SWAT team broke in, looking for a small amount of drugs they thought my husband’s nephew had. Some of my kids’ toys were in the front yard, but the officers claimed they had no way of knowing children might be present. Our whole family was sleeping in the same room, one bed for us, one for the girls, and a crib.

After the SWAT team broke down the door, they threw a flashbang grenade inside. It landed in my son’s crib.

Flashbang grenades were created for soldiers to use during battle. When they explode, the noise is so loud and the flash is so bright that anyone close by is temporarily blinded and deafened. It’s been three weeks since the flashbang exploded next to my sleeping baby, and he’s still covered in burns.

There’s still a hole in his chest that exposes his ribs. At least that’s what I’ve been told; I’m afraid to look.

My husband’s nephew, the one they were looking for, wasn’t there. He doesn’t even live in that house. After breaking down the door, throwing my husband to the ground, and screaming at my children, the officers – armed with M16s – filed through the house like they were playing war. They searched for drugs and never found any.

I heard my baby wailing and asked one of the officers to let me hold him. He screamed at me to sit down and shut up and blocked my view, so I couldn’t see my son. I could see a singed crib. And I could see a pool of blood. The officers yelled at me to calm down and told me my son was fine, that he’d just lost a tooth. It was only hours later when they finally let us drive to the hospital that we found out Bou Bou was in the intensive burn unit and that he’d been placed into a medically induced coma.

For the last three weeks, my husband and I have been sleeping at the hospital. We tell our son that we love him and we’ll never leave him behind. His car seat is still in the minivan, right where it’s always been, and we whisper to him that soon we’ll be taking him home with us.

*Continued...*

----------


## DamianTV

What has happened to either the Cop that threw the Flashbang, or the person that issued the order to send SWAT in the first place?

----------


## tod evans

> What has happened to either the Cop that threw the Flashbang, or the person that issued the order to send SWAT in the first place?


Boobus Americuntus has granted them clemency and awarded them pensions....

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Boobus Americuntus has granted them clemency and awarded them pensions....


And medals...don't forget the medals.

----------


## limequat

> What has happened to either the Cop that threw the Flashbang, or the person that issued the order to send SWAT in the first place?


I don't believe we ever got a name.

----------


## roho76

> What has happened to either the Cop that threw the Flashbang, or the person that issued the order to send SWAT in the first place?


Come on guys. We live in a collectivist society. No singular person threw the flash bang grenade at the baby. The SWAT team as well as the fine citizens of $#@!$#@!, USSA threw the flash bang grenade at the baby.

----------


## Lucille

Unless SWAT Stormtroopers Can Burn Infants In their Cribs, ISIS Will Get You!
https://www.lewrockwell.com/lrc-blog...-will-get-you/




> ...Familiar fright-peddlers and war-whoopers from Dick Cheney to Lindsey Graham are depicting the Sunni insurgency – which, like most movements of its kind, is an outgrowth of a radical Islamist group supported by the CIA — as a potentially lethal threat to our sacred Homeland.
> 
> Not surprisingly, a similar view is being expressed by defenders of the militarized Homeland Security State, who pretend to believe that if ISIS can seize control of Mosul, it will soon threaten Manhattan.
> 
> 
> 
> In the Line of Duty, a company providing what it calls “reality-based training for law enforcement,” eagerly anticipates a terrorist strike by ISIS as a way of changing the subject from the routine atrocities committed by militarized police – such as the savage flash-bang attack that left newborn infant Bou-Bou Phonesavankh fighting for his life in an intensive care unit.
> 
> When this `militarization of lea’s [Law Enforcement Agencies] affects infants like Bou Bou, the public’s going to be righteously outraged,” commented a post on the company’s Facebook page. “But, someday, when ISIS comes a calling, who will be complaining then?” sneered the company’s Facebook page, a statement growing out of the assumption that 3:00 a.m. Stormtrooper raids that leave infants with disfiguring injuries are simply the price we must pay to be protected from whatever “threats” our rulers can conjure.


Here's the link to that particular post in case anyone wants to give these fascists a piece of their mind:  https://www.facebook.com/lineofduty/...52499347997390




> *William N. Grigg* Number of innocent children set on fire and/or killed in no-knock SWAT raids -- at least three, and counting.
> Number of US children immolated by police or Feds in firebomb attacks -- 17 in Waco April 1993, an unknown number in Philly, May 1985.
> Number of SWAT raids in the US each year -- at least 40,000.
> Number of ISIS attacks on US -- zero.
> Likelihood of the same -- zero, cubed.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Number of innocent children set on fire and/or killed in no-knock SWAT raids -- at least three, and counting.
 Number of US children immolated by police or Feds in firebomb attacks -- 17 in Waco April 1993, an unknown number in Philly, May 1985.
 Number of SWAT raids in the US each year -- at least 40,000.
 Number of ISIS attacks on US -- zero.
 Likelihood of the same -- zero, cubed. 

*Number of innocent children set on fire and/or killed in no-knock SWAT raids -- at least three, and counting.
 Number of US children immolated by police or Feds in firebomb attacks -- 17 in Waco April 1993, an unknown number in Philly, May 1985.
 Number of SWAT raids in the US each year -- at least 40,000.
 Number of ISIS attacks on US -- zero.
 Likelihood of the same -- zero, cubed.* 

*Number of innocent children set on fire and/or killed in no-knock SWAT raids -- at least three, and counting.
 Number of US children immolated by police or Feds in firebomb attacks -- 17 in Waco April 1993, an unknown number in Philly, May 1985.
 Number of SWAT raids in the US each year -- at least 40,000.
 Number of ISIS attacks on US -- zero.
 Likelihood of the same -- zero, cubed.*

----------


## tod evans

Number of retaliatory attacks on government agents who accost children or peaceful people.........?

Number of strongly worded letters of disapproval penned by congress-critters......?

Number of bills passed defunding SWAT units....?

Number of laws passed criminalizing the behavior of the governments agents who participate in or authorize SWAT raids on peaceful civilians.....?

----------


## Cissy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JY3u7bB7dZk

The Operative's exchange with Mal at 1:12 seems apropos.

Operative: "[Because you didn't cooperate with me] this is your fault."

Mal: I don't murder children.

Operative: I do. [The full quote is "I do, if I have to."]

See this: http://s22.photobucket.com/user/well...1_500.gif.html

----------


## Anti Federalist

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JY3u7bB7dZk
> 
> The Operative's exchange with Mal at 1:12 seems apropos.
> 
> Operative: "[Because you didn't cooperate with me] this is your fault."
> 
> Mal: I don't murder children.
> 
> Operative: I do. [The full quote is "I do, if I have to."]
> ...


I have very limited net service right now.

What is this?

----------


## Cissy

> I have very limited net service right now.
> 
> What is this?


Quotes from the movie "Serenity", the followup to "Firefly".

----------


## jllundqu

> I haven't seen $#@!...any luck on your end?


FYI I know several police on this forum.   Just sayin

----------


## Anti Federalist

> FYI I know several police on this forum.   Just sayin


Yes, as do I.

I'm talking about the tens of thousands of SWLODs pouring forth from just *ten percent* of the police population.

----------


## jllundqu

Well I hope these officers and whoever authorized the raid get their just deserts.  All for nothing.... a small amount of drugs and a person that wasn't even there.

Makes me literally sick to my stomach

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> FYI I know several police on this forum.   Just sayin


......


And they by and large haven't had $#@! to say about it.

They certainly haven't publicly criticized the officers involved.

----------


## pcosmar

> FYI I know several police on this forum.   Just sayin


Duh,,,Ya think? 



Which ones are the "good" guys?

"Police" should not exist in a free society. The very concept of police should not exist.
It is the concept of control. And the concept that people NEED to be controlled.
It is an authoritarian concept and contrary to liberty.

An elected sheriff to represent the people he is responsible to..Though I think there should be more and localized counties.

By a percentage of people  perhaps. How many do we need? 1 for a thousand? How about 1 to 500?

I to 100,,?

1 to ??  

How much government control, outside of people you know do, you want?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Number of retaliatory attacks on government agents who accost children or peaceful people.........?


On the increase, but extremely untargeted as of yet.




> Number of strongly worded letters of disapproval penned by congress-critters......?


Continuing to increase exponentially.




> Number of bills passed defunding SWAT units....?


Somewhere in the negative numbers.  The _large_ negative numbers.




> Number of laws passed criminalizing the behavior of the governments agents who participate in or authorize SWAT raids on peaceful civilians.....?


Equal to the number of laws passed repealing domestic militarism.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Duh,,,Ya think? 
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones are the "good" guys?
> 
> "Police" should not exist in a free society. The very concept of police should not exist.
> It is the concept of control. And the concept that people NEED to be controlled.
> It is an authoritarian concept and contrary to liberty.
> ...


Proposed rough draft of proposed legislation to produce Constitutional Sheriffs in North Carolina and to thereby protect North Carolina citizens in the event of any catastrophic bureaucratic usurpation of human and civil rights, in the form of gun confiscations or unwarranted arrests or indefinite detentions without trial.

Title of the sketch-out draft is "North Carolina Sheriffs First and Gun Rights Protection Act"

No other Sheriff's First bill in America, or Gun Rights Protection bills that have been introduced have been examined, and I expect that public review of this rough draft, when compared with those, will help us refine this into something to be submitted for introduction.

Starting that process then, is the first formal rough draft. and I do hope for your most diligent and pedantic input.

*Sheriff's First and Gun Rights Protection Act
 
SECTION 1.*

Declarations of authority.  The General Assembly declares that the authority for this act is the following:

(1) The Tenth Amendment to the United States Constitution guarantees to the states and their people all powers not granted to the federal government elsewhere in the Constitution and reserves to the State and people of North Carolina certain powers as they were understood at the time that North Carolina adopted the Constitution in November 1789. The guaranty of those powers is a matter of contract between the State and people of North Carolina and the United States whereupon North Carolina was the first state to ratify following the inclusion of a Bill of Rights, without which it would not have been adopted, and the violation of said amendments usurps the principles whereupon North Carolina joined the Union on November 21, 1789.

(2) The Ninth Amendment to the United States Constitution guarantees to the people rights not granted in the Constitution and reserves to the people of North Carolina certain rights as they were understood at the time that North Carolina adopted the Constitution in 1789. The guaranty of those rights is a matter of contract between the State and people of North Carolina and the United States as of the time that the United States Constitution was agreed upon and adopted by North Carolina in 1789.

(3) The regulation of intrastate commerce is vested in the states under the Ninth and Tenth Amendments to the United States Constitution.

(4) The Second Amendment to the United States Constitution reserves to the people the right to keep and bear arms as that right was understood at the time that North Carolina ratified the Constitution in 1789, and the guaranty of the right is a matter of contract between the State and people of North Carolina and the United States as of the time that the United States Constitution and Bill of Rights was agreed upon and adopted by North Carolina in 1789.

(5) Section 30 of Article I of the North Carolina Constitution and Declaration of Rights clearly secures to North Carolina citizens, and prohibits government interference with, the right of individual North Carolina citizens to keep and bear arms. To wit, "the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed; and, as standing armies in time of peace are dangerous to liberty, they shall not be maintained, and the military shall be kept under strict subordination to, and governed by, the civil power." This constitutional protection is nearly unchanged from the original North Carolina Constitution, which was approved by the Fifth Provincial Congress, and the right exists as it was understood at the time that the United States Constitution was agreed upon and ratified by North Carolina in 1789.

(6) The Federalist Papers (specifically Madison #46 and Hamilton #29), as well as the entire history of the ratification of the Second Amendment, reveal that the right to bear arms was primarily intended as the sole means of defense and as a hedge against the potential tyranny of an overreaching Federal Government.

(7) According to the natural law of logic, a right intentionally enumerated in both the United States Constitution and within the North Carolina Constitution specifically and directly intended as a hedge against the potential tyranny of an overreaching Federal Government should not and cannot in any way be defined by nor regulated from the very Federal Government being so guarded.

*SECTION 2.
* 
Law enforcement investigations, including but not limited to arrest, search, confiscation or surveillance actions by law enforcement agencies (henceforth, LEAs) from outside the county of a North Carolina sheriff's jurisdiction must receive permission in writing or other manner of explicit record of the county sheriff,

Sheriffs and their deputies in North Carolina are empowered to halt, detain and/or arrest as needed any agent of said LEAs taking part in search, confiscation, surveillance or arrest activities absent of proper permission and/or properly issued search warrants as applicable from the local county court of record, and

Sheriffs in North Carolina in keeping with their oaths of office may use proper force at their disposal to prevent, stop and otherwise disrupt non-county LEA agents from unconstitutional law enforcement actions. (Mutual-aid agreements among contiguous county and municipality LEAs shall not be impacted by this legislation)

County Sheriffs may engage in Mutual Aid agreements with any LEA in the State, which must be reviewed and approved annually by the duly elected Sheriff.

All warrants issued for execution by such governmental officials, representatives, or agencies, or instruments thereof must be submitted to the Sheriff for examination prior to execution. Failure to gain Sheriffs' approval to proceed obliges the Sheriff to obtain warrants for the arrest of all who so acted without permission. Courts will be obliged to issue such warrants on the sworn oath, affirmation, or affidavit of the Sheriff and prosecutors will be obliged to bring felony charges against those for whom warrants have been issued, and

County Sheriffs shall be authorized to judge the constitutional validity of all warrants presented to them and withhold permission to execute those the Sheriff deems in violation of individual human rights.

Regional LEA's are reserved the right to hot pursuit across County lines, but are required to broadcast and receive on County Sheriff frequencies, or a given mutual frequency, and to accept Sheriff dispatch direction during hot pursuit.  Suggest 'dual broadcast' radios stay on your home frequency and switch "advise" frequency in and out of counties.

In all areas where the North Carolina General Assembly has ceded concurrent or exclusive jurisdiction to the federal government under the constitution, the powers of federal jurisdiction and arrest will remain unaffected by this act.

All State recognized Indian Tribes will be regarded as sovereign for the exclusive purposes of this act, and shall in like manner to a County Sheriff be responsible for the security governing their own tribal reservations, and shall be granted the same powers and responsibilities as County Sheriffs under this act, when interacting with outside jurisdictions and LEA's.

The Governor is Commander in Chief of the military forces of the State and reserves the right to call out those forces to execute the law, suppress riots and insurrections, and repel invasion.

*SECTION 3.
* 
The County Sheriff will have the explicit responsibility of reviewing the constitutionality of every law enforcement action in his or her jurisdiction, and a Constitutional review of every action taken in that County will be made public in January of every year, and then current data 60 days prior to a general election where the Sheriff is in contest.

An appropriation is requested to make this data live on the internet (rather than annual or in quarterly chunks) for every county.

The task of producing the journal may be delegated to a Constitutional lawyer, but the entries must be signed by the duly elected Sheriff.

*SECTION 4.
* 
The General Assembly of North Carolina specifically and explicitly charges the organizations affected under the North Carolina Sheriff's First Act to act in the defense of County residents in the event of catastrophic breakdown in the American chain of command, or the organized subversion of Constitutional limits.

To wit, the one hundred duly elected Sheriff's of the State of North Carolina are hereby charged as the last line of defense in the event of blatantly unconstitutional federal weapon bans or confiscations.  This discretion over prohibited actions spreads to but is not limited to:

National Security Letters
Self-signed PATRIOT Search Warrants
Citizens targeted for indefinite detention without Habeas Corpus
Firearm Registration that fails to comport with the North Carolina State Constitution
Firearms Canvassing actions, collections, or confiscations.

*SECTION 5.
* 
County Sheriff's may be removed, and upon removal a Special Election of the county will be held for replacement.

The General Assembly will have the power to call a special election as a local bill which must include the existing Sheriff on the ballot, and

The Governor will have the power to order a County Sheriff to cease and desist (subject to legislative override same as a veto), and

1% of the signatures of the people living in a county may be brought before a duly elected judge in the State of North Carolina who will determine cause for a hearing, and upon that hearing issue a cease and desist order and call for a special election, and

20% of the signatures of the people living in a county may be brought before a duly elected judge in the State of North Carolina who will then issue a judicial stop and desist and call for a special election regardless of cause.

*SECTION 6.
* 
Any official, agent, or employee of the United States government or any employee of a corporation providing services to the United States government that enforces or attempts to enforce an act, order, law, statute, rule, or regulation of the government of the United States in violation of this Article shall be guilty of a Class F felony.

This subsection is not binding unless Section 5 of Article I of the North Carolina Constitution is amended so that it does not disallow the binding of the interposition in this act.

Suspects under non-binding interposition may be arrested, detained, tried, sentenced, but not imprisoned, or otherwise taken under State leveled punitive actions.  Non-binding interposition does not at any time apply jeopardy, and the suspect is free to be charged with otherwise binding crimes to be tried following the trial over the non-binding interposition, or for the same crime in a Federal Court.

Any officer or employee of the State of North Carolina or any county or city that enforces or attempts to enforce an act, order, law, statute, rule, or regulation of the government of the United States in violation of this Article is guilty of a Class I felony.

*SECTION 7.
* 
This act becomes effective upon adoption.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> After our house burned down in Wisconsin a few months ago, my husband and I packed our four young kids and all our belongings into a gold minivan and drove to my sister-in-law’s place, just outside of Atlanta. On the back windshield, we pasted six stick figures: a dad, a mom, three young girls, and one baby boy.
> 
> That minivan was sitting in the front driveway of my sister-in-law’s place the night a SWAT team broke in, looking for a small amount of drugs they thought my husband’s nephew had. Some of my kids’ toys were in the front yard, but the officers claimed they had no way of knowing children might be present. Our whole family was sleeping in the same room, one bed for us, one for the girls, and a crib.
> 
> After the SWAT team broke down the door, they threw a flashbang grenade inside. It landed in my son’s crib.
> 
> Flashbang grenades were created for soldiers to use during battle. When they explode, the noise is so loud and the flash is so bright that anyone close by is temporarily blinded and deafened. It’s been three weeks since the flashbang exploded next to my sleeping baby, and he’s still covered in burns.
> 
> There’s still a hole in his chest that exposes his ribs. At least that’s what I’ve been told; I’m afraid to look.
> ...


hxxp://www.salon.com/2014/06/24/a_swat_team_blew_a_hole_in_my_2_year_old_son/

----------


## tod evans

> The hole in his chest has yet to heal, and doctors are still not able to fully assess lasting brain damage.


But, but...........................Meth!

But, but...........................Terrorists!

The heroes are protecting the children..

----------


## kcchiefs6465

$#@! imgur

There's a picture under 'recovery' at www.justiceforbabyboubou.com.

The baby will survive.

----------


## Pericles

Thanks to *WeaponsMan*, here is some additional information about this incident that may be of interest to the readers:


The individual who threw the grenade in Georgia had no such flash-bang certification. Neither did _any_ of the SWAT members.The thrower had not had any formal training on how to use the grenade, or its capabilities.Hed never thrown one before.The individual never looked in the room, but threw the grenade blind into the toddlers crib.The SWAT members didnt just lie to the childs stressed-out mother, Alecia Phonesavanh.  They also lied to their superiors about the incident. Many departments  will countenance the former, but not many have much toleration for the  latter. (Theres also some question of the integrity of the officers in  charge, who have previously been found to falsify records in other  cases).The SWAT team was all new and had conducted almost no individual and collective training.They claimed they knew there were no children in the house, but no  policeman had been in the house, and even their informant had not been  inside. They actually had to move a baby stroller and walk past a  minivan with four child seats to stack up on the house. Four child seats  and a stroller are what an intelligence officer might call  indicators.News stories say the target of the raid was arrested later, but  supposedly the investigation has uncovered that he was already in  custody when the raid initiated. So the raid took place to grab a guy  who was already in the back of a cruiser elsewhere. Why waste a good  (?) raid plan? seems to have been their rationale.

----------


## phill4paul

> [*]News stories say the target of the raid was arrested “later,” but  supposedly the investigation has uncovered that he was already in  custody when the raid initiated. So the raid took place to grab a guy  who was already in the back of a cruiser elsewhere. “Why waste a good  (?) raid plan?” seems to have been their rationale.[/LIST]


  I'm going to bet that it wasn't a whole SWAT team that affected the arrest.

----------


## Pericles

> I'm going to bet that it wasn't a whole SWAT team that affected the arrest.


They appear to have been engaged elsewhere.

----------


## XNavyNuke

Family is getting out of Dodge....

Farewell Breakfast For Bou Bou And Family




> Bou Bou is set to be released from Children’s Hospital at Scottish Rite after being treated for severe burns from a flash bang grenade. His rehabilitation is set to be continued in Wisconsin.


Hopefully the family will be careful which states they drive through on their trip back north.

XNN

----------


## JK/SEA

if i were the father, i would set my lawsuit at 1 billion....in gold.

----------


## FindLiberty

Yea, but that gold can also be purchased ASAP right afterwards (with frn's), so that does not need to be a sticking point if they settle with a lump sum payment.

I'm thinkin' they should settle the case at around mid nine figures, maybe $250,000,000 for the family after legal fees. The poor kid might be facing a pretty tough life with those injuries and the family should also retain exclusive book and movie rights to the entire incident.

EVERYONE involved needs emotional counseling, and the baby needs the best medical care possible.  What a horrible tragedy.

"Can we please stop this insane war on drugs?"

----------


## Mani

Heart warming to see this little guy running around.  Wow.  I didn't think he was going to make it when I initially saw the story.

Looks like they have 500K in medical bills already, plus could be more in the future.

Good to see he's back with his grandmother in WI, and out of GA.  

I have my doubts they will get justice, but happy their son is doing so much better.  I wish this would be a catalyst to wake people up and demand get rid of SWAT teams...but that's probably a pipe dream.  

Every single day, don't we get a horrible tragedy over the stupid and pointless war on drugs?



http://www.620wtmj.com/news/local/Ba...266514731.html

----------


## Anti Federalist

My eyes ache from reading those tens of thousands of letters of disapproval from the ten percent of "good cops"...

----------


## aGameOfThrones

> My eyes ache from reading those tens of thousands of letters of disapproval from the ten percent of "good cops"...


Ten?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Ten?


Well, I had reckoned it thusly:

There are about a million cops out there, of all stripes, Feds, state, county, local...so I always being told how negative I am, how not all cops are bad, that all these killings, beatings, shootings, taserings, puppycides and so on are just the work of a "few bad apples".

So, OK, *this* case, if there ever was one, clearly illustrates abuse of power, lack of training and official hubris.

Therefore, there should be at least 100,000 statements of disapproval in the cop community over this, if just ten percent are "good cops".

So far, crickets...

----------


## Mani

side Note...

Baby Bou Bou's dad was a laotian refugee.  Escaped a war in his home country, probably never imagined soldiers, grenades going off in his new FREE country.  

http://thelaotiancommotion.com/category/lao-culture/

----------


## Mani

> Well, I had reckoned it thusly:
> 
> There are about a million cops out there, of all stripes, Feds, state, county, local...so I always being told how negative I am, how not all cops are bad, that all these killings, beatings, shootings, taserings, puppycides and so on are just the work of a "few bad apples".
> 
> So, OK, *this* case, if there ever was one, clearly illustrates abuse of power, lack of training and official hubris.
> 
> Therefore, there should be at least 100,000 statements of disapproval in the cop community over this, if just ten percent are "good cops".
> 
> So far, crickets...



Either my google skills have regressed...Or there's not a cop publicly condemning that SWAT team...Couldn't find it...

----------


## Anti Federalist

UPDATE:

County to Baby Bou Bou - $#@! You, move along!


*County will not pay medical bills for toddler hurt in Habersham raid*

http://m.wsbtv.com/news/news/local/l...dler-hu/ng3s9/

15 August 2014

HABERSHAM COUNTY, Ga. —

Habersham County officials say they do not plan to pay for the medical expenses of a toddler seriously injured during a police raid.

Bounkham Phonesavah, affectionately known as "Baby Boo Boo," spent weeks in a burn unit after a SWAT team's flash grenade exploded near his face. The toddler was just 19-months-old and asleep in the early morning hours of May 28. SWAT officers threw the device into his home while executing a search warrant for a drug suspect.

Habersham County officials are defending their decision not to pay, but the child's family isn't giving up.

After weeks of recovery at two different hospitals, Channel 2 Action News was there in July as the little boy walked out of a hospital with his family.

He is doing better, but late Friday afternoon, his family's attorney told said the family’s medical bills are mounting.

“But at this point, the county is refusing to pay,” said attorney Muwali Davis.

Habersham County’s attorney provided the following statement, saying: "The question before the board was whether it is legally permitted to pay these expenses. After consideration of this question following advice of counsel, the board of commissioners has concluded that it would be in violation of the law for it to do so." 

The attorney for Boo Boo’s family insists that is not good enough.

The Phonesavahs' attorney also says an independent investigation showed authorities used faulty information to get a search warrant.

In June, Habersham County's sheriff said a confidential informant told them he had bought drugs at the home. But they didn't think any children lived there.

The SWAT team did not find the person it was looking for in the home. An investigation is underway into the handling of the case. Meanwhile, Boo Boo and his family have moved back to Wisconsin. Supporters are planning a fundraiser for him in August.

----------


## limequat

Do we have the name of the prosecutor in this case?

----------


## Christian Liberty

> FYI I know several police on this forum.   Just sayin


Wait, several cops post here?

----------


## SeanTX

The parents did this to Baby Bou Bou. Shouldn't be hanging out with relatives who are druggies. 

Kind of like what that SWAT cop said to the Columbia, MO pothead who was crying over his kenneled dog being shot -- "this is what happens when the cops have to come to your house." 

Justified.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

They (the statist tyrants) are not paying the bills, because it would be an admission to guilt.

I hope every special interest group helps in sung the $#@! out of the police force, the city, the county... then after they're done with the criminal suits,  Civil suits against that jackass sheriff Joey Terrell, the Judge that signed the "No Knock Flash Bang Innocent People" warrant, et al... in which NOTHING was found in the house, no guns, no drugs, no suspects... total failure, with the exception of total terrorism.




> While County Sheriff Joey Terrell has claimed that police “didn’t see  anything to indicate that there was a child in the house,” mother Alecia  Phonesavanh told ABC otherwise in an interview: “My son’s old playpen  was right outside the house..."

----------


## Occam's Banana

> Habersham Countys attorney provided the following statement, saying: "The question before the board was whether it is legally permitted to pay these expenses. After consideration of this question following advice of counsel, the board of commissioners has concluded that it would be in violation of the law for it to do so."


Legal for state-licensed stormtroopers to mangle an innocent child's body with zero accountablility - CHECK ...
NOT legal for the issuers of stormtrooper licenses to make reparations for the viciousness of their stormtroopers - CHECK ...

... the _fantôme_ of _père_ Bastiat is spitting nails ...




> When law and morality are in contradiction to each other, the citizen  finds himself in the cruel alternative of either losing his moral sense, or of losing his respect for the law.

----------


## limequat

Where are the armed protests?

----------


## XNavyNuke

Update:

Grand jury proceeding with review of Habersham officer actions




> CLARKESVILLE - A Habersham County grand jury is expected to spend the remainder of the week reviewing the actions of the officers involved in a raid that left a Cornelia toddler injured earlier this year.





> Grand jury proceedings are not open to the public, nor are grand jurors permitted to discuss specifics of cases they review.


And I bet the testimony will be sealed when the proceedings end.

XNN

----------


## Christian Liberty

> Legal for state-licensed stormtroopers to mangle an innocent child's body with zero accountablility - CHECK ...
> NOT legal for the issuers of stormtrooper licenses to make reparations for the viciousness of their stormtroopers - CHECK ...
> 
> ... the _fantôme_ of _père_ Bastiat is spitting nails ...


Too bad most people lose their moral sense...

BTW: I read "The Law" recently and it was probably the best book I've ever read.

----------


## tod evans

Gosh!

I wonder what the outcome of these grand jury proceedings will be?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Where are the armed protests?


Hell, I'm still waiting for the SWLODs from current LEOs.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Gosh!
> 
> I wonder what the outcome of these grand jury proceedings will be?


Policy was followed, move along.

----------


## limequat

I just don't get why Eric Frein would ever by angry at the police?!  They're just doing their job!

----------


## aGameOfThrones

Same Crime:


SMUT(SerfMundaneUnderTyranny) drops Flash grenade in police play pen = 




> "Why did this heinous act of violence take place?" He asked why there are evil people in the world "who do not respect human life."- Father Thomas Muldowney, Pennsylvania State Police chaplain



SWAT drops Flash grenade in toddler play pen =





> Brianna Stefansky, from Shapsville, PA, said, "We don't know the danger they go through on a daily basis and what they put their lives on the line for, so everyone should give them a thanks, and not judge them or criticize them for the way they handle things."

----------


## Suzanimal

> *Grand jury: No criminal charges in raid that injured toddler in Habersham County*
> 
> ...
> 
> In their 15-page presentment, the grand jury found no cause for criminal charges against the any deputies involved in the botched SWAT raid. but they had plenty to say about the investigation.
> 
> The jury called it “sloppy and hurried” and “not in accordance with best practices.” The grand jury said while they want law enforcement to pursue drug dealers “the zeal to hold them accountable must not override cautious and patient judgment.”
> 
> They went on to say “there should be no such thing as an emergency drug investigation.”
> ...

----------


## tod evans

> 


No surprise..

----------


## kcchiefs6465



----------


## XNavyNuke

Without a trial, their recommendations are no more than toilet paper in the outhouse. There will not be a change in policy until the offenders are held to account.

Good job sheriff. Hope you get you pay raise! Don't forget to swing by the Army Navy surplus store and pick up some fruit salad to bestow upon your heroic underlings.

XNN

----------


## aGameOfThrones

15 page SWLOD

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Just looking at that "sherf's" ugly smiling mug talking about severely maiming a baby is perfectly fine makes me so %$@*&%# angry....

----------


## Anti Federalist

Imagine my shock.

But the taxpayers will be on the hook for millions of dollars, and these $#@! cops will skate on that too.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> 15 page SWLOD


That's about it.

They'll all have a bunch of laughs down at the station about it, I'm sure.

----------


## Mani

> Imagine my shock.
> 
> But the taxpayers will be on the hook for millions of dollars, and these $#@! cops will skate on that too.



That sucks.  We've reached the point in America where cops can blow up a baby's face in a slam dunk case of complete gross negligence hut hut buffoonery and nothing happens to them.

----------


## limequat

> That sucks.  We've* reached the point* in America where cops can blow up a baby's face in a slam dunk case of complete gross negligence hut hut buffoonery and nothing happens to them.


_Past_ the point. 

It's human nature.  The bullies won't back off until someone punches them in the nose.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Deputy involved in SWAT raid that injured toddler resigns
> 
> HABERSHAM COUNTY, Ga. — Channel 2 Action News has confirmed a deputy involved with the raid that critically injured a toddler has resigned.
> The Georgia Peace Officer Stantards and Training Council, POST, confirmed that special agent Nikki Autry voluntarily resigned in June.
> In late May, 19-month-old Bounkham Phonesavanh was sleeping when a flash bang device exploded in his crib. The device was thrown by a SWAT team that was raiding a Habersham County home with a no-knock warrant looking for a drug dealer.
> Earlier this week, Channel 2 Action News broke the news that a grand jury declined to pursue criminal charges against the deputies involved.
> The Habersham County Sheriff has not returned requests for comment.


http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local...resigns/nhd3H/

----------


## fisharmor

> _Past_ the point.


This is a standard riposte in my bag of arguments against 'conservatives'.
"Don't give me that bull$#@! about how we're on a 'slippery slope' or how we're 'headed in the wrong direction'.  _We're there already._  And we're not going anywhere else until dumbshits like you realize that you're talking about a trip that has been documented as being over for at least 10 years."

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Grand Juries are rigged... 

After "Stacking The Deck", the DAs are notorious to ensure they get what they want, and to reach their objective, (Protect the "JUST-US SYSTEM" ) they present only the information they want Grand Juries to see/hear. 

A parallel to this, is your Fascist Corporate Media controlled by the Marxists... see they can loose credibility without straight out lies, so what they do is only present the information to the unsuspecting lazy/apathetic/ignorant viewers/listeners/jurors to make judgements. Mind control and conditioning the masses have going on for millenniums. Don't forget Congress passed the "Use Propaganda on the People Bill" in 2012. And since it's a daily fact of government lying, tampering, racketeering, influence, and organized crimes... the very first rule any American should have today, 

*"Never believe ANYTHING the government tells you"*

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Policy was followed, move along.


Nailed it.

----------


## FindLiberty

How will society help this little guy understand (OK and NOT OK)...




OK




NOT OK

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local...resigns/nhd3H/


They accidentally let someone on the raid who wasn't a psychopath?  Don't they know that bringing people with consciences along on these intimidate and destroy raids leads to high turnover?

----------


## Suzanimal

> They accidentally let someone on the raid who wasn't a psychopath?  Don't they know that bringing people with consciences along on these intimidate and destroy raids leads to high turnover?


It's sayin' something that he's the most decent human on the SWAT team. He probably would've been proud of himself if he had done that to the guy who sold the $40.00 worth of drugs.

----------


## satchelmcqueen

i feel bad for the child. the cops need their asses beat and their jobs pulled from them for life.

----------


## XNavyNuke

Child's Medical Bills approaching $1M.

Family of toddler injured by SWAT 'grenade' faces $1m in medical bills




> Under the state's law, the county government has *sovereign immunity* from negligence claims against it, and thus the payment would be an illegal "gratuity" to the family.
> 
> As the holidays approach, the Phonesavanh family is mired in debt with medical bills they have no hope of paying. “Before this we didn't owe anybody anything,” says Alecia Phonesavanh. “And now after all this, they have completely financially crippled us.”


XNN

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Child's Medical Bills approaching $1M.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				As the holidays approach, the Phonesavanh family is mired in debt with medical bills they have no hope of paying. “Before this we didn't owe anybody anything,” says Alecia Phonesavanh. “And now after all this, they have completely financially crippled us.”
> 			
> ...


$#@! off and move along.

----------


## phill4paul

> $#@! off and move along.


  Maybe the cops could sell some t-shirts or wrist bands to help them with the costs?

----------


## Anti Federalist

http://www.gofundme.com/9mih84

Donate to the family here.

Help them over the hump, at least until they can sue for a billion dollars of our money.

If there was any justice in this world, every single one of those $#@! cops would lose everything they had.

----------


## phill4paul

> http://www.gofundme.com/9mih84
> 
> Donate to the family here.
> 
> Help them over the hump, at least until they can sue for a billion dollars of our money.
> 
> If there was any justice in this world, every single one of those $#@! cops would lose everything they had.


 Everything. 



  Thanks for the link. I'll be square next week and help as I can.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Maybe the cops could sell some t-shirts or wrist bands to help them with the costs?




Like these?

I know it's tough to breathe easy with your face blown off...but I am left to wonder: what crime did this toddler commit?

Hell, I'd be happy to see *ONE* SWLOD from a "good cop" or cop's representative organization.

So far, I have seen $#@!.

----------


## otherone

> If there was any justice in this world, every single one of those $#@! cops would lose everything they had.


I'd settle for their testicles;
but you can't lose what you ain't got.

----------


## limequat

> Like these?
> 
> I know it's tough to breathe easy with your face blown off...but I am left to wonder: what crime did this toddler commit?
> 
> Hell, I'd be happy to see *ONE* SWLOD from a "good cop" or cop's representative organization.
> 
> So far, I have seen $#@!.


Somebody needs to photoshop this onto baby bou.

----------


## BarryDonegan

Ahh, the ole' blame everyone but us routine.

----------


## Anti Federalist

$#@! Sheriff got shot Sunday, by another cop.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-has-been-shot

----------


## mrsat_98

> I'd settle for their testicles;
> but you can't lose what you ain't got.





> $#@! Sheriff got shot Sunday, by another cop.
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-has-been-shot


Was it in the go nads ?

----------


## osan

> If there was any justice in this world, every single one of those $#@! cops would lose everything they had.


Including their abilities to breathe.

----------


## osan

> Grand jury: No criminal charges in raid that injured toddler in Habersham County
> 
> ...
> 
> In their 15-page presentment, the grand jury found no cause for criminal charges against the any deputies involved in the botched SWAT raid. but they had plenty to say about the investigation.
> 
> The jury called it “sloppy and hurried” and “not in accordance with best practices.” The grand jury said while they want law enforcement to pursue drug dealers “the zeal to hold them accountable must not override cautious and patient judgment.”
> 
> They went on to say “there should be no such thing as an emergency drug investigation.”
> ...


And yet there remain those who maintain the grand jury system as the best tool for settling issues of justice. It requires a very special brand of blind to hold this position in the face of the endless parade of travesties such as this. That parade serves only to prove to me that there is no formal system of governance upon which one may rely in order to best ensure the freedoms and rights of one and all. ANYTHING can be perverted.

I recently watched "The Stand" and in the third episode the "Abagail" [sic] character reams the people of the "Free Zone", warning them away from their "central committee" as being nothing more than the misguided attempt to bring back to life the same old shackles from which the plague had freed the survivors.  It is a frightful thing to witness the fearful childishness of "adults" as they cling to that which is familiar, and therefore comfortable.  Just look at the Russians, some years after the collapse of the Soviet Union - they were clamoring to return to the "good old days".  Those were not adults, but idiot children in grown-up bodies.  What real adult would ever wish for a return to the fear, privation, lack of basic freedoms, ad openly stupid tyranny?  But for those imbeciles that was all just dandy so long as they got free stuff, enough to wretch their way through the abject misery of their lives.  The familiar was comfortable and that is what a great plurality of humanity wants in preference to freedom, true prosperity, and the attendant responsibilities for one's own self.  Heaven forbid one be responsible.

We don't need "system".  We need _attitude_ and action pursuant thereto.  The _right_ attitude.  We need the Golden Rule burned indelibly into the hearts of all men, along with the attitude not of tolerance, but of ultimate *intolerance* of any and all who would violate the Rule.  The speak of tolerance as it has devolved in America needs to be amended away from the indiscriminate nonsense into which it has been mangled and back to propriety.  What the progressives have succeeded so wildly in accomplishing has been to train the average man's mind away from the habit of adept discrimination in his assessment of what is tolerable vis-à-vis that which is not, and toward a blanket assessment that says, "it's all good".  This has proven a wholesale disaster not for America alone, but for the entire world.

What has been carved out of the contemporary application and tacit definition of "tolerance" is precisely the fact that there are things which are not tolerable. The notion exists, but only tacitly and simplistically to address any intolerance - the one and only thing that Theye accept as "intolerable", along with disobedience of one's masters. Intolerance and disobedience are intolerable for Themme and the world has eaten this up like candy such that any courageous and thinking man should quake in his boots at the thought of this frightful turn of the human spirit toward the pitch-black.

We need a return to the sanity of discretion and discernment, which means a return to the habit and acceptance of responsibility for our thoughts, words, and deeds.  With that return to responsibility must come the ability to determine that which is intolerable and to deal with such with the stark non-equivocation of men who know right from wrong and assume the responsibility of defending their just titles from all challengers and threats thereto.

Perhaps more than anything else, it has been the individual renunciation of responsibility that has landed the race of men in its current circumstance of very hot water as we, the people of the living world, teeter on a knife's edge of sorrows we can neither comprehend nor accept as real and imminent, awaiting us in the abyss below.

There are those who will way "you cannot take the law into your own hands".  

Bollocks.

Remember, we ARE the law.  The law is born into each of us and it has been discovered long past.  It is up to each of us to rediscover it, to make it our own, and to enforce it with unbending intent such that each man is guaranteed his rightful place in the world, but not a whit more than that of his brothers.  All who presume greater right than his fellows must be stopped and either resized to propriety, or removed from the book of life if need be.  THAT is the only viable solution, but it takes work and responsibility and in the end we are all faced with making the decision of what is more important to us, our liberties or our trinkets.

Time is here.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Aye, they were called the "Intolerable Acts" for a reason.

----------


## mrsat_98

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/d...child-32619429

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local...red-tod/nm4mt/

----------


## phill4paul

> http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/d...child-32619429
> 
> http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local...red-tod/nm4mt/





> A former Georgia deputy sheriff was indicted Wednesday on federal charges for her role in setting up a "no-knock" drug raid that severely injured a toddler when a flash grenade detonated in his playpen.
> 
> Former Habersham County Deputy Nikki Autry, 29, was indicted by a federal grand jury on charges of providing false information in a search warrant affidavit, Acting U.S. Attorney John Horn said. Autry also is charged with providing false information to obtain an arrest warrant.
> 
> During the raid on the northeast Georgia home in May 2014, a flash grenade detonated in 19-month-old Bounkham "Bou Bou" Phonesavanh's playpen, blowing his chest and face open and burning him.


 Never expected to see anything come from this.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Never expected to see anything come from this.


Ne neither. I hope the bastard rots in jail.

----------


## RJB

Wow.  I wonder who she pissed off?

----------


## tod evans

> Never expected to see anything come from this.


She's *one* of the rats but all I'm seeing is a scapegoat.

Can't find if this broad was even present during the baby-burning/maiming...........Just that she was stupid enough to lie and get caught.

The baby-burners are still out there high-fiving eachother for every family they ruin.......

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Wow.  I wonder who she pissed off?


In the wife swapping hillbilly dens that are most cops shops, there's no telling.



Prosecutors said Autry, a 10-year department veteran, gave an affidavit to a Habersham County magistrate judge saying a reliable informant bought drugs from someone standing outside the home the Phonesavanhs were staying in. In the affidavit, Autry told the judge the informant had provided information in the past that led to criminal charges, investigators said.

Prosecutors said the informant was actually "brand new" and it was not him but his roommate — who was not working with the task force that executed the raid — who allegedly bought a small amount of meth, but there was no surveillance to verify the purchase.

*Investigators said Autry knew the informant didn't buy drugs from anyone inside the house, the new informant wasn't a proven reliable source, and Autry didn't confirm there was heavy traffic coming and going from the house before she gave the affidavit to the judge who issued the "no-knock" warrant, which was executed roughly two hours later.*

----------


## kcchiefs6465

Not the officer that threw the incendiary device into a private domicile I see.

The one that blew up the toddler's face and sternum, after all.

Here I thought the bump was going to be an apology from the sheriff's department. One is surely forthcoming now though, I'm sure.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Not the officer that threw the incendiary device into a private domicile I see.
> 
> The one that blew up the toddler's face and sternum, after all.
> 
> Here I thought the bump was going to be an apology from the sheriff's department. One is surely forthcoming now though, I'm sure.


Sorry we blew your kid's face off. Now, move the $#@! along.

----------


## Mani

> Not the officer that threw the incendiary device into a private domicile I see.
> 
> The one that blew up the toddler's face and sternum, after all.
> 
> Here I thought the bump was going to be an apology from the sheriff's department. One is surely forthcoming now though, I'm sure.



No, that guy was doing doing his job.  It's an unfortunate accident and he's probably going to sue the city in a few years later for this PSTD's he's suffering after it finally gets to him that he blew up a baby's face.

----------


## donnay

*Former Georgia deputy faces federal charges over botched SWAT raid that critically injured a toddler when grenade went off on his pillow*
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...red-child.html

----------


## Root

Lame. Seems like a scape goat. Guess she's not part of the "Just-Us" department anymore.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Wasn't she the one who ragequit in horror and outrage right after this happened, and right after the Sheriff laughed at Baby Bou Bou?

----------


## EBounding

> Sorry we blew your kid's face off. Now, move the $#@! along.


FIFY

----------


## Anti Federalist

> "I was doing my job," she said


Oh, there's no denying that.

Maybe you ought to look for a new line of work, sugar britches.

----------


## specsaregood

./

----------

